# brainstorming a supercharger system.



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

the "other" supercharger thread got locked. i was interested in seeing what ideas other people have regarding this. but ignorance got in the way of progress i guess.
i have been talking this "theory" with Scott over at Blacksheep performance in Las Vegas. he thought that a custom intake manifold and a Eaton supercharger from a supercharged V6 thunder bird would work. i have to think that it just might fit in front of the motor where most of the factory intake manifold sits. he has two or three superchargers siting in the shop. i need a intake manifold flange for the start of the intake manifold build.
any unseen flaws with this idea? i haven't checked out if the rotation is the same for both the motor and supercharger. i think a low boost (5-7 psi) should be fun. then add a long tube header and bigger exhaust. all i need is someone to do the remap and larger injectors. hmm.... i have Unitronic flash already maybe they could do a custom map for me.
what ideas do you guys have?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: brainstorming a supercharger system. (anti bling)*


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: brainstorming a supercharger system. (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_


























I would love to see a company design a supercharger setup like this for our engines. seems like from past posts tuners are just not even considering a blower setup because there is no room. This kind of set up would work perfectly.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: brainstorming a supercharger system. (4door1.8T)*

Besides the cetrifugal one on the top all the rest of them are Eaton M62's with a machined snout.
If you want anything to do with eaton you must check out http://www.zzperformance.com/
They make an assortment of parts that aren't retardedly expensive.
The M90 and M62 are oem on a number of cars not just the thunderbird and can be had for cheap. They came on a lot of the mercedes Kompressors, Grand prix GTP, Bonneville SSEI, Impala SS, G6 GTP, rivera GS, and I can go on and on.
You will most likely find one from a grand prix GTP or benneville. M62 is found on most series 1 3800 engines and the series 2 debuted the M90. You can't go wrong with either one really. 
This is a good place to start for design inspiration
http://paceperformance.com/Pro...6.gif
Or if your creative you can run the supercharger remotely with a custom made bracket to put ot where your AC compressor is and run machined flange on the rotor side of the supercharger to run up to the throttle body.
You can find mandrel bends of any size and angle cheap from summit racing a long with silicone couplers.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: brainstorming a supercharger system. (daemontrym)*

in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3298321
I took the Intake manifold off to see if there was room for this:








After I was done with all my measurments.... I decided it would not fit without heavy modification to alternator bracket and a few other things... this supercharger is a factory Eaton m90 off a early 90's thunderbird.... now maybee one with a shorter snout might fit better.... 
I so wish I could get the Eaton to work.... It would make the kind of power I need for AutoX...










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:41 AM 12-28-2008_


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks for the pics. very helpful. the factory intake manifold does leave something to be desired. i think there is a bunch of room for improvement there as well.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (anti bling)*

The Eaton M62 is not as tall as the M90 and came off of many other cars like
LSJ Cobalt SS engines
Series 1 3800 GM V6s
Different Mercedes Kompressors the 4cyl ones
Click on the pictures I have of the LSJ and thats what I want to try to emulate. An intake where the runners attach to the ports and taper down where a flange for the supercharger will be and have a plenum at the bottom.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

some of the problem was the length..... if you could find an M62 that was without its built on throttle body it might fit better... but the one off the LSJ and 3800 will actually be longer than the M90 off the thunderbird....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

What if the charger bolted directly to a custom intake manifold?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

that was my plan.... very short runner manifold to keep the blower tight to the engine..... belt routing didnt look to be a problem... just size of blower was issue....


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I think you would sell yourself short on the very short runner idea as that would hinder low and midrange power even with the supercharger. 
What I am thinking about is have it connect at a heavy flange on the ports, have it go out some then taper down at a smooth curve and keep the longer ports till it hits the base flange of the supercharger. On the bottom part have a plenum that the long ports are welded into. 
Once you know where the pullies go and where the tension needs to be fitting a belt to it isn't hard. Many belts you can get buy size anyways with a serpentine.
When we were changing the Alternator on my dads Kit car(86 fiero 350 V8) We had to account for just an AC compressor, vibration dampener, and alternator because its running an electronic water pump. If we used the stock 350 one we would've had to cut the frame which i don't like doing.
We would be better off using a throttle body off of the car you get the supercharger from. You will have to get rid of DBW and make a setup out of a VW fgrom the junkyard. Cutting a throttle cable to size isn't hard just routing it for a car thats not meant for it can be a challenge. 
As for software you can either get a custom tune or a stand alone. Injectors would depend on boost your running. 
http://www.zzperformance.com has anything you can imagine about intercoolers, ported housings, parts the rebuild them, pullies, a piece to turn down the snout to run pullies smaller then 2.8"
Only problem is each time you change out the pulley you have to resize the belt.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

I agree on the runner length thing... But I think the lack of space will be the bigest problem... Non itercooled on E85 would be option...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_What if the charger bolted directly to a custom intake manifold?

Like the neuspeed s/c for the 2.0 mkIII. This also flips the TB around.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (2ohgti)*

The GM style M90 and M62 superchargers have a built in bypass valve and puts the throttle body near stock if it had a custom intake manifold similar to this.
http://media.gm.com/us/powertr...R.jpg
It puts it right where the stock one is almost


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

here is a greddy kit for a scion


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

After riding in a charged Honda before and after I have gained a new respect for super chargers. The vehicle had no bottom end power before and now at 6-7psi its a blast to be in. I`ll be keeping an eye on these blower threads from now on and if I come up with any idea I`ll be sure to share.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Lloyd Plumtree)*

The reason why I think the M90 GM style supercharger would be better is shown in this picture.
http://www.fastfieros.com/proj...3.jpg
What I am talking about is the reverse of the 2 kits you guys posted. Somthing like this here http://www.performancedepot.co...e.jpg
Runners hugging the block and a plenum toward the bottom to mount the supercharger to. With the GM style M90 mounted directly to something like that it would give you room to put the snout around where the alternator is. Plus with the built in bypass and everything it would bring the throttle body to where it is currently on the stock 2.5
An intercooler can easily be added for a cheap price if you know where to look and don't mind using custom bends and silcon couplers.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

any new ideas...... we need to keep working on this... with an intake manifold flange, I could try to fab up something up as far as a manifold to attach to an eaton blower.... Ill see what I can come up with...


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 9:41 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I can help you with research and toward the engine management bit because I have a few ideas along with Audi4u about it.
My situation is I am a full time college student who lives off his GI bill so funds for me are quite limited.
But as far as engine management I have something for the works in my spare time involving the INtel NANO ITX chipset motherboard and intel ATOM cpu. We are planning on making a stand alone/entertainment system with a 7inch touch screen in place of the radio. So you can make on the fly changses to engine management, kind of like built in vagcom, dyno program, real time logging and view of what your logging. 
THis semester I am not taking as heavy of classes and only have Electrical Engineering core classes left so we will see what happens.

Sharons any idea you want my thoughts on IM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

I really dont think software will be a big issue.... Im sure C2 could help in that department.... I think a return fuel system would in store... 
what would really be cool is if a kit could be made of mounting hardware, belt, injectors, intake manifold, software, etc... and you source your own Eaton blower... just an idea...
an Eaton M90 has about the same flow #s as a gt28rs turbo.... so it wont be to big or to small....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*









Having already developed the FI software for the 2.5L, it would be a very reasonable progression into the SC software. In an attempt to further show our support to the 2.5L community, C2Motorsports would develop SC software at NO CHARGE for a 2.5L SC Program ! ! ! This is our way of trying to help the innovators of ideas inside these forums (becoming one of our favorites). If someone would like to look at SC development for the 2.5, feel free to give me a call to discuss...and you can mark ENGINE MANAGEMENT off the "punch" list...C2 has you covered.
C2

Chris
c2


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

chris im not gonna lie. at first i majorly regret getting this little 2.5 rabbit. but after seeing the aftermarket community being so close (you and c2, phil at BSH, the eurojet guys and the gents at 20squared) to the tuners themselves and actually wanting to help without requiring first born children or left arms....its amazing and i wouldnt trade my rabbit for anything right now. the tuning of this car is actually fun and i just cant wait to see what you and the other companies throw out there.

in other news...hurry up cus i want this bunny to scream.


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

i want a supercharger! haha


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Chris I figured C2 would be on board.... I think you guys are close enough to me that when/if I do something Ill trailer it to you for the tunning regardless if Im the first to do it or the last.... 
right now Im trying to source a intake manifold flange and have a couple contacts that are saying we will see some soon....


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

is anybody gonna make a supercharger for the 2.5 rabbit?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*

im still in the planning stages. but it might just become a reality soon. i will be talking to the guys at C2 for their programing when this does get the green light. i loved the way they made my turbo ABA run like a CHAMP. if i could get my rabbit to run as good with a supercharger I'll be hooked for sure.


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

to anti bling -
Are you working with Blacksheep to make this a possibility? cause if so that would be fawking sweet.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*

yup. i was down there today to talk with scott at blacksheep. but he is a busy man. i will try again tomorrow. his coworkers dont see that it would take all that much fabrication for him to mock up a prototype.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (anti bling)*

what style of supercharger are thinking of useing......


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

he has three superchargers from a super-coupe t bird. so I'm thinking about trying that out.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (anti bling)*

good call.... thats what Ive got planed... they are very easy to find, rebuild, and will make good power... 
If we can make it mount in a way that current CAI's will still bolt up, that would be pretty cool.... try to keep the throttle body in the stock location... not sure if thats do'able but would be cool...


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

i sure wouldn't mind driving down to Vegas to get my rabbit supercharged.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

um, wow. dude, you are actually supercharging a Rabbit? Sweet!


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (conejoZING!)*

the build has not started yet. it is in the planing stage. but i hope for it to become a reality soon.


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

since he only has 3 superchargers is he only going to make 3 or is it going to be a production item and more will be made?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*

not sure.... but i know he can get more superchargers is the demand calls for them.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L3ADSL3D* »_is anybody gonna make a supercharger for the 2.5 rabbit?

Lets not forget that the rabbit is not the only vehicle to receive this motor. Nobody has love for the Jettas. I understand that the s/c kit as C2's turbo kit will fit both, I just dont feel the love with the aftermarket... Most companies make rabbit exhaust and GLI exhaust: can't we just figure out the measurements and get me some damn aftermarket exhaust! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to AWE, everyone else- get your asses in gear!
Sorry for the rant, don't mean to hijack. 
BTW, I love s/c. My dad and I put a ProCharger w/ intercooler system on his daily driven 2001 Silverado ext. cab longbed 2 wheel drive sleeper. 5.3L w/ built internals, B&M shift kit on built Hummer trans, 3.73 posi, dyno tune to come.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_
Nobody has love for the Jettas. 

Pretty much the only rabbit performance mods that won't work on a jetta are exhausts and suspensions. Maybe an intercooler. I don't think you'd need to worry about a charger fitting.



_Modified by dumbassmozart at 12:11 AM 1-24-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Chris I figured C2 would be on board.... I think you guys are close enough to me that when/if I do something Ill trailer it to you for the tunning regardless if Im the first to do it or the last.... 
right now Im trying to source a intake manifold flange and have a couple contacts that are saying we will see some soon.... 


I BETTER hear from you








BTW, we have the ability for full CNC work, so keep us in mind as you "design" your system.
chris
c2


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I BETTER hear from you








BTW, we have the ability for full CNC work, so keep us in mind as you "design" your system.
chris
c2

dont worry you will.... I started working on a mounting bracket for the blower last night... I think I have decieded to make my own manifold/ head flange... a friend of mine local has a shop with a CNC that I might hit up... or if anyone else can make a intake manifold flange hit me up....
Ill try to post pics of mounting bracket for blower when its ready....Im driving my Caddy right now while I fit test....but the weather is poopy here so I may have to drive rabbit







ICE SUCKS....
ps... I just ordered some Aluminum Plate and Injector bungs... next will be runner tubing, and plenum materials.... Im really looking at the velocity stacks that Ross Machine has for sale.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:44 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

sub-****in-scribed. im freakin excited! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

Sharon's email the people at http://www.zzperformance.com/ with anything dealing with flanges to be made and stuff like that. I wish you were closer otherwise I would help you with the project. 
If you have any questions on material vendors, machine setups, want someone to double check any cad drawings, or machine setups let me know. My dad has more then 30 years of experience machining and setting up machines. From making vending machine parts, to pads/rotors, and automotive pistons and that.
The people at ZZP are great and probably would sell you a flange you can weld on your intake as long as you tell them your setup. When you do email them MAKE SURE that you tell them that the M90 is from a thunderbird and doesn't have the built in bypass. 
I am suscribed to this thread


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
dont worry you will.... I started working on a mounting bracket for the blower last night... I think I have decieded to make my own manifold/ head flange... a friend of mine local has a shop with a CNC that I might hit up... or if anyone else can make a intake manifold flange hit me up....
Ill try to post pics of mounting bracket for blower when its ready....Im driving my Caddy right now while I fit test....but the weather is poopy here so I may have to drive rabbit







ICE SUCKS....
ps... I just ordered some Aluminum Plate and Injector bungs... next will be runner tubing, and plenum materials.... Im really looking at the velocity stacks that Ross Machine has for sale.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:44 PM 1-26-2009_

The RMR stuff is great! I have 95% of their stuff on my manifold.
plenum, v-stack, oval runner


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

The plenum is going to be the wierd part... it will have to be odd shaped and will post pics and get input when the time comes to decide runner length and plenum design.... RMR does have great stuff... I dont think I will be able to fit one of there off the shelf plenums though.... we'll see.... once the blower is sitting in there we will get more of an idea...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

The charger youre planning on using is it going to use a oil feed and return or just a feed?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

none.... Eaton blowers have a self contained oil reservoir in the snout... no oil lines to mess with...







they use a specific oil too....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Shows how much I know about the subject...lol
If I can do anything to help let me know.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I just measured the pulley size on the blower and crankshaft to see what the rotation speed of the blower will be at max engine rpm.. the limit that Eaton has set IIRC for the M90 is 14,000 rpms.... (which would be a lot of boost)
the pulley on the engine is roughly 6.75" and the stock blower pulley is roughly 3.5" so thats a 1.9:1 ratio....
so at a max engine speed of 6250 that would be roughly 12050rpm blower speed....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

So you are planning to drive it off the same belt that that goes from crank pulley to ac pulley?
or ac to alternator belt?
Reason Im asking is because the the double pulley on the ac is not 1:1.
Then again its probably not a good idea to run it on a belt that doesnt go to the crank directly.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I plan to run off the crank to AC.... 
with more research it looks like Eaton limits a stock M90 to 12,000 rpms and a ported "S" model to 14,000 rmps.... 
I think heat will be my biggest problem.... Eaton supercharger have been nicknamed "Heaton Superchargers"...







Ill have to determin a safe boost level... and try to find a blower pulley that will work... 
a smaller underdrive crank pulley might also help control the mega boost/heat this thing is going to produce...

at 12,000 rpms this blower is good for 550cfm....... thats about 19psi on a 2.5l... way more than a stock bottom end can take...haha...BOOOOOOOM


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:15 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
Ill try to post pics of mounting bracket for blower when its ready....Im driving my Caddy right now while I fit test....but the weather is poopy here so I may have to drive rabbit








ICE SUCKS....

Forget the rabbit. You need to do the motor swap in that caddy so I can have the old block first.








I hope you get this setup done for this next summer. Watching people's reaction as you tape SM187 on the side of your rabbit will be priceless.







Let me know if you want anyone to stand around drinking beer while you do this for moral support!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*

yeah, there might need to be some Sunset Wheat consumed in in the making of this setup.... 
My initial plan is to run fairly low boost (5-8psi) and no intercooler. It will have the blower joined to the intake manifold.... it would be a draw through setup. I would eventually change pulley to add more boost once bottom end was built or head spacer installed...








I have a design question for C2 or anyone that would like to help.
our 2.5 has a MAP sensor in the stock intake manifold that right now is only reading Vacum.... my question is... When I make the new manifold... should I place the MAP sensor in the plenum between the blower and head (where it will see vacum and boost)... or should I place it between the Throttle body and blower (where it should only see vacum)
if the current MAP sensor can read positive pressure and the software can be written to include it in the maps, that would be great... but if it can't read positive... I think I could place it between the Throttle body and blower in what will be like a "Pre" plenum, that way it wont freak out the sensor in boost....


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

your my hero.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

The GTI MAP is part number 038 906 051 D and ETKA says yours is 036 906 051 G. Maybe that matters, maybe it doesn't. We should plug mine into your car and see if it still runs. We can check the reading with VAG-COM.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_yeah, there might need to be some Sunset Wheat consumed in in the making of this setup.... 
My initial plan is to run fairly low boost (5-8psi) and no intercooler. It will have the blower joined to the intake manifold.... it would be a draw through setup. I would eventually change pulley to add more boost once bottom end was built or head spacer installed...








I have a design question for C2 or anyone that would like to help.
our 2.5 has a MAP sensor in the stock intake manifold that right now is only reading Vacum.... my question is... When I make the new manifold... should I place the MAP sensor in the plenum between the blower and head (where it will see vacum and boost)... or should I place it between the Throttle body and blower (where it should only see vacum)
if the current MAP sensor can read positive pressure and the software can be written to include it in the maps, that would be great... but if it can't read positive... I think I could place it between the Throttle body and blower in what will be like a "Pre" plenum, that way it wont freak out the sensor in boost.... 


the stock sensor is meant for vaccuum. it will read up to 2psi positive, but thats for sensor diagnostic/limp.
It would be nice if c2 could use the gti sensor and rescale the ecu so it could more resolution in boost.
also you should look into relocating the air temp to the manifold.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
the stock sensor is meant for vaccuum. it will read up to 2psi positive, but thats for sensor diagnostic/limp.
It would be nice if c2 could use the gti sensor and rescale the ecu so it could more resolution in boost.
also you should look into relocating the air temp to the manifold.


i agree... We'll have to see if the GTI MAP will even plug in...
IIRC the primary IAT sensor is in the MAF on the 06-08 2.5l..... the one that is in the intake track is designated as Sensor 2 in Vag-com...it would be a trick to seal it into the manifold as it is just a loose push in. Im not sure what the ECU looks at more for adjusting fuel trim...Im sure C2 could answer that.... I guess I just need to call them...










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:26 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

We have been without power all week due to ice storms here in the Midwest. We are doing the best we can to get back to all inquires, please be patient as we get power and our office back online.
chris
c2


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Just to give you an idea of what we're looking at here... blower is just siting in there for photo... working on mounting bracket...


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Just to give you an idea of what we're looking at here... blower is just siting in there for photo... working on mounting bracket...










Anyway you could post more pics of the charger at all angles?


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

wow dude your my hero, will you marry me?
lol if this works and causes no problems long term i will pay you to make me one!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*

Commence to creaming pants.............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

That Eaton looks hot in there. I'd love to see a Lysholm.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

pics of progress.... intake head flange is coming along pretty good... There is absolutly no extra mounting points on the front of the block... NOT COOL...
























Pics of blower....


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Lol.
very nice.
Do you have any estimated power that the SC will add?
and please jeep the pictures comming.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Great Zeus's beard!


----------



## kill new hope (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_










ummm...yes please, i want


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (kill new hope)*

I like where this thread is going.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

this is why i love vortex!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Turbo for GTI's....superchargers for Rabbits.....Kinda like the sound of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Too bad it doesnt come stock on a rabbit.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (a7xogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a7xogg* »_Lol.
very nice.
Do you have any estimated power that the SC will add?
and please jeep the pictures comming.


Im shooting for 10psi which should be similar to C2 stage 1 turbo kit.... non intercooled and 250bhp.... I would say that is a good estimation... there will be some loss due to resistance from the charger so your guess is as good as mine...
There is absolutly zero room for an intercooler with this setup so more than 10psi will require Meth injection or convert to E85


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Chemical intercooling ftw


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

E85 would be costly because you will have to convert all the fuel lines in the car.
I have seen many people in fieros make a lot of hp with Meth injection on Supercharged 3800 V6 Grand prix GTP engines.
As for mounting the supercharger and intake manifold I would suggest starting to here for an influence. http://media.gm.com/us/powertr...R.jpg
I know its a different supercharger but the idea is still the same. You can have the runners come down into a flange where they collect and continue down to the lower part of the intake manifold. That way the supercharger just mounts straight to intake manifold. The only problem with this is that you will have to be DEAD on for alignment with the other pullies otherwise its going to eat itself alive. What do you have in mind for integrating that into the rest of the pullies? Relocating the alternator?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

you would have to relocate a lot of things to have an intake manifold like that... the thermostat housing is right there in the mix of things... 
I talked with Chris at C2 today on a few ideas including mounts and boost control.... with C2 on board I feel we can make this happen.
If I eventually went E85... I would update the Fuel system to a return style.. I say 10 psi will be enough but we all know how boost is addictive... so Ill keep my options open...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

got a shipment of aluminum in today.... Bracket and Plenum material... Oval runners should be here friday... talked with two companys about pulleys... Im looking for 3.9" or 4" pulley for the charger... a 1.5:1 pulley ratio is what Im looking for... Max blower speed of around 9600 rpms should put me at 10psi... I may use underdrive crankshaft pulley as well...
Ive been slowed up a bit as My wifes A4 got backed into so Im fixing that as we speak.... gotta keep the boss happy


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
Ive been slowed up a bit as My wifes A4 got backed into so Im fixing that as we speak.... gotta keep the boss happy









so true







or no boost for the rabbit


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (need_4spd)*

it seems like everyone runs turbos nowadays...id def be on board for a little scream in the rabbit.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

Is it just me, or has the 2.5 forum taken a turn for the awesome?!
Dude, you are on point. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

the awesome


----------



## CorporateTrash (Jun 30, 2005)

if you and 1/8" cable running to your aux jack and have it turned up with nothing playing it sounds like there is a super charger... or at least that's what i pretend


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (CorporateTrash)*








Support this








This thread started with 3 types of SC's...anyone looking at doing the centrifugal for 40% hp gains? http://www.vortechsupercharger...cat=4


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I think space is the biggest issue.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

It's that monolithic Intake manifold that's a big obstacle, and if you're forced to change it to fit a supercharger, you may as well incorporate the supercharger as part of it, as a cost saving measure. Of Course, if someone developed an Intake manifold for our cars that produced Horsepower, and then a modular supercharger kit that could be added on later, that would be swell too.. cut costs and allow a part-together...


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

Thats what I thought he was doing?


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Suscribed. Scott (sharons03jetta) is the man. I'm quite anxious to see the progress of the project. So far it looks like it's a work in progress.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*

work in progress yes.... the charger will be attached to the manifold between the throttle body and the head... A Bypass Valve will allow blower to "free wheel" when cruising.....


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

zzperformance sells a kit to turn down the snout to use smaller pulleys. Just be careful if your not using the stock size to measure what your going to do what your belts. For my father's kit car he runs an electronic water pump, no power steering, alternator, and an AC compressor. We used a a bright thick fishing like, tied it into a big loop, and routed it through the way the belt would go. Then we mark off the section cut it and took it to the autoparts store and compared belts till we got the right length. We also played with some tensioners from the junkyard too. 
You will have a full room of envy pulling this all off!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

I dont need smaller pulley.... I need bigger... stock charger pulley is 3.1" and will make too much boost/heat.... I need a 3.9"or 4.0" to make the 10 psi goal.... I may also run an underdrive crank pulley to help matters more....


----------



## halfalambo (Sep 9, 2008)

*yes!!*

i am so excited that this might work out i would rather sc the rabbit than turbo it cant wait for this to become a reality oh and count me in on when it is ready i want one


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: yes!! (halfalambo)*

Fueling? Injectors? FPR?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

subscribed.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I plan to run off the crank to AC.... 
with more research it looks like Eaton limits a stock M90 to 12,000 rpms and a ported "S" model to 14,000 rmps.... 
I think heat will be my biggest problem.... Eaton supercharger have been nicknamed "Heaton Superchargers"...







Ill have to determin a safe boost level... and try to find a blower pulley that will work... 
a smaller underdrive crank pulley might also help control the mega boost/heat this thing is going to produce...

at 12,000 rpms this blower is good for 550cfm....... thats about 19psi on a 2.5l... way more than a stock bottom end can take...haha...BOOOOOOOM

_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:15 PM 1-27-2009_

just.. as a thought... wander over to the G60 forum.. we've been doing this for a while now...
the blower you have, is the worst model to work with due to it's HUGE inefficiencies.. you REALLY want to be intercooling that thing... like... alot... 
Also, it flows 550cfm... at 10psi... up the pressure differential, and drop your flow.. 
now, with that being said... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=12
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPJnWGNj_5E (old pg engine)
and... the new 16v hotness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE0hytANSa0
some things you need to think about... eaton chargers are designed to run in VACUUM while @ part-throttle cruising.. aka, throttle before the charger.. this necessitates a bypass valve for between inlet & outlet of the blower. If you run with the throttle AFTER the charger in terms of airflow.. you need a BOV/etc... the BOV with a supercharger will generate LOTS of driveline lash... you get digital throttle, not proportional then... 
with all that being said... i like where you're going with this







have fun








-Nate


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry im a little late if this was discussed,
but cant you use one of these?
http://shop.gngmotorsports.net...d=117


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

Thats a hell of a price on an intercooler..
I assume they work better then the typical ones available?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

Im way too stoked for this...getting my blood pressure up!.......MEDIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
just.. as a thought... wander over to the G60 forum.. we've been doing this for a while now...
the blower you have, is the worst model to work with due to it's HUGE inefficiencies.. you REALLY want to be intercooling that thing... like... alot... 
Also, it flows 550cfm... at 10psi... up the pressure differential, and drop your flow.. 
some things you need to think about... eaton chargers are designed to run in VACUUM while @ part-throttle cruising.. aka, throttle before the charger.. this necessitates a bypass valve for between inlet & outlet of the blower. If you run with the throttle AFTER the charger in terms of airflow.. you need a BOV/etc... the BOV with a supercharger will generate LOTS of driveline lash... you get digital throttle, not proportional then... 
with all that being said... i like where you're going with this







have fun








-Nate



_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_work in progress yes.... the charger will be attached to the manifold between the throttle body and the head... A Bypass Valve will allow blower to "free wheel" when cruising.....

Nate... Thanks for the thoughts.... the more people that give their input, the better this will turn out...
Heat will be an issue yes... but I think (hope) that if its spun a little slower it will help a bit.... 9600 rpm blower speed is what Im shooting for... on a non ported M90 thats about 400cfm which would calculate 10psi on a 2.5L.... so if I port it a bit and weld up the noise canceling slots beacuse all they do is add more heat.... it should help..








there is a gas station 1/2 mile from my house that sells 94 octane so thats what I will use for fuel for now....
Plus... Ive been reading the "Eaton guys represent..." thread for a while now.... look on page 9... I am in there trying to sell this very charger after trying to fit test it on the mkV 2.5 back in June of 2007...lol




















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:32 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

So will these heat issues affect near by engine components?..even if the SC doesnt get that hot to where it kills itself i was wondering if it will get to a temperature where heat sensitive parts will provoke/advance in wear? 
Reason whY i ask is because of the G60 bomb as well as belt replacement. Will this have the same/similar effect without some type of mini intercooler? Im sure theres intercoolers out there that are small as hell that could tone down the heat a little....not completely like big ones will...just a little to keep you on the safe side.
Im new to this SC thing and really want one so I think asking questions to get all of our brains working is great...like you said..the more input, the better this will turn out.
So you hope that it will spin slower, and if it doesnt then have you though about any open places where a mini intercooler could go? Hell even if it does spin slower, could the intercooler be an option (safey net) that could be easily intergraded? 
BOV's sound sick..IMO........whatever helps it from failing....Keep up the fantastic work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

its not that the charger itself gets really hot... but the air coming out of it... as for intercooler... we'll see how much space there is once its mounted... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_So will these heat issues affect near by engine components?..even if the SC doesnt get that hot to where it kills itself i was wondering if it will get to a temperature where heat sensitive parts will provoke/advance in wear? 
Reason whY i ask is because of the G60 bomb as well as belt replacement. Will this have the same/similar effect without some type of mini intercooler? Im sure theres intercoolers out there that are small as hell that could tone down the heat a little....not completely like big ones will...just a little to keep you on the safe side.
Im new to this SC thing and really want one so I think asking questions to get all of our brains working is great...like you said..the more input, the better this will turn out.
So you hope that it will spin slower, and if it doesnt then have you though about any open places where a mini intercooler could go? Hell even if it does spin slower, could the intercooler be an option (safey net) that could be easily intergraded? 
BOV's sound sick..IMO........whatever helps it from failing....Keep up the fantastic work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Friends of mine have 550whp-780whp blown Mustangs(and one 540whp small block Chevelle) and almost ALL of them use ice-water to cool their intake temps via water-to-air "intercoolers" for a lack of a better term. The Eaton charger hinders the ability to do so given the spacial constraints, but I bet it could still be done. This'll help immensely with cooling the charged air through the intake system, allowing for cooler/denser air and increasing the power(given the fuel system is adequate for the demand), while keeping the motor "safe" with cooler temps and less chance of detonation.
While these practices are commonplace in the drag racing industry, they do lose the practicality most of us were looking for when we bought a 2.5l VW. Sure you could probably make in the neighborhood of 300whp from a 2.5l at 12psi SAFELY, but not cruising to vegas without stopping every 80 miles for ice. 
This is where tuning comes into play. With Street and Race tunes, one could easily swap out pulleys at the track and go from 250whp to say 320whp trim witihin minutes...


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

I think you would be fine with the eaton they are making it sound like its a nuclear reactor under your hood.
Rotrex and centrifugal superchargers are more efficient but a lot more money as well. I know one idea is many of the fiero guys use intercoolers from an older SAAB 9-3 which is real similar to what C2 includes in their stage 2 turbo kit. There are many people who run these supercharged engines in fieros. A good website to goto for Eaton information is http://www.fiero.nl. I have been a member there since I was 16. 
I think your on the right track with this project and the manifold is going to be your biggest hurdle. 
Keep us posted..


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

Jackson racing has been running non intercooled Eatons on hondas for a long time...


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i would like a nuclear reactor in my car. and build a time machine! so i can go back in time and get a GTI instead. LOL or forward in time and steal some parts that are due to come out! lol and then i woke up


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_I know one idea is many of the fiero guys use intercoolers from an older SAAB 9-3 which is real similar to what C2 includes in their stage 2 turbo kit. ..

I am not familiar with the SAAB intercooler, but for reference, the C2 SMIC core measures: 6 x 9 x 3.5
Pics of Actual SMIC:


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

my saab had the crappiest intercooler ever haha
the inlet/outlet are right next to each other on the same side. id run the C2 way over an old saab intercooler. unless you picked up a viggen intercooler but then all the piping would be a pain in the ass.
theres alot of DSM's that use really nice side mounts if you wanted a bigger core than the C2


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

They used them because of that so they can run them under neath the grate by the upper decklid of a fiero.
Sharon's Check this out its an assortment of stock pullies and they have about your size for cheap, its 4.2".
http://www.zzperformance.com/g...d=111
Bypass Valve
http://www.zzperformance.com/g...d=106
It would be nice to be able to use the grand prix M90 because of the built in bypass valve and then just getting a phenolic spacer machined for your stock throttle body. The only problem that would cause is if the stock one was reallly small compared to the 3800.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

The pulleys for the grand prix are press fit...... the m90 from the thunderbird that i have uses a bolt on, keyed pulley.... not interchangable....
also, i already have an Eaton bypass valve that i will be useing that looks very similar to that one...


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (daemontrym) (sharons03jetta)*

Good stuff 
Keep us posted just trying to help where I can. I have a lot of experience with these engines in fieros. But, I never messed with thunderbird ones.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym) (daemontrym)*

I got an email today from PulleyBoys... they were double checking a few measurements for me.... Ive been looking at some pulleys that were used on a Jackson Racing supercharger kit made for a 2002-2005 Honda Civic Si.... that kit used an Eaton M62 charger with 4.4" or 4.0" keyed bolt on pulleys... one is for a street kit and one for a race kit... My question to PulleyBoys was will the pulleys for that kit fit on a thunder bird M90.... the answer is yes... and PulleyBoys makes a 3.8" and 3.7" that will work if I wanted to up the boost at a later date.... 
I think I can mark Pulleys off the list... Not sure which one I will go with first... I would say 4.0" to start...
also... this is not my setup... but this is similar to what I will make to incorporate the bypass...










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:52 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

good job man. REALLY! good job







keep up the good work


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

what you need to do is find a table that shows what boost the supercharger makes at a given rpm and the choose the pulley size according to that


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

I want a supercharger right meow!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol. right MEOW he said. RIGHT MEOW!! 
i need sleep.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (ender619)*

LOL Hell yeah! Right MEOW!







I just woke up and its the first laugh of the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep up the good work and this time make sure the company you sell your plan to compensates you ;-)


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

ya you gotta profit off this. keep it up i cant wait to see the finished result


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (bmxbum76)*

With these materials you ordered is this off the website you had before with the CAI insert? Or are you going through a local distributor/shop?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

more local on bracket stuff.... Ross Racing Machine for the manifold parts....


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-a-p-e stove* »_what you need to do is find a table that shows what boost the supercharger makes at a given rpm and the choose the pulley size according to that

thats pretty hard to do because its baised on what engine size the charger is installed on..... but I have looked at the graph that eaton provided for CFM flow at what given blower speed.... I know the 2.5 will suck in around 238cfm of air at a max engine speed of 6250rpm... I calculated that I would need a total or around 400 cfm to make 10psi... which on that graph it put me at about 9600 rpm blower speed... then I find out the ratio or engine speed to blower speed to find out what pulley ratio I need........ hope I didnt loose anyone...lol

ps..... Just ordered a 4" pulley


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I suggested this to the major companies a few months ago, goodluck with the kit, I expect youtube footage.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

bump


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

tracking # puts the pulley here on Wed the 18th.... should be able to continue mounting the charger then....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Do you own a welder?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yes....I have a MIG.... I will just be tacking everything together though and a friend of mine will finish weld everything... 


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 12:18 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Sharon's just take a step back and just think a few months ago this was a huge post of what if's and speculation.
Its great to see ideas in action and C2 having your back in the process as well. I think once you get the kinks worked out you will have yourself a pretty potent package. All I can say is that I am pretty envious because as a full time student I cannot afford a project like that. So to tie my over I am just getting my 95 Honda VFR750 ready for next riding season, god I hate winter!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

indeed ...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*









here is a little food for thought..... Ive been looking at these for a while... they are Laminova Heat Exchangers... they can/have been use to make an Air/water intercooler out of an Intake Manifold... The company that make them is the same company that make the Lysholm supercharger....
GM uses them in the Intake manifold of the Supercharged Cobalt SS and here is pics of a Eurosport Supercharger kit for BMW 3.2

































here is an ebay link to buy them...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
now integrating them into my setup might pose to be a problem for me and what Im working with.... but in the grand scheme of things... these would be perfect if a full production kit could be made with them...



_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:54 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

SHaron's
That idea is bananas with the heat exchanger especially if its air/water. I don't think it would be terribly hard to integrate that into the plenum. What I think your doing from what you have said so far is making an intake manifold that has 5 runners coming to one plenum that has the supercharger mounted on it. I think there would be enough room to make something similar to the LSJ thing to have a heat exchanger. The stock manifold goes down pretty far and has a pretty gnarly bulge to it. As for tying in the cooling are you just going to tap in somewhere and run a small inline pump?
Keep on truckin fam


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_
...almost ALL of them use ice-water to cool their intake temps via water-to-air "intercoolers"... but I bet it could still be done... 

See.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_
See.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

here is a nice pre made intercooler using 3 Laminova cores...I think it could be integrated fairly well.... as far as the fluid running through it, I would not tie into the stock cooling system as it gets to 190* F and I would like charge temps to be a bit cooler than that














.... it would have its own dedicated pump radiator/ front cooler, reservoir, and lines...









I am going to email them for priceing..... im scared to know how much... lol
more pics of installed units










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:30 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I won't lie. I am pretty psyched about this. I would love to s/c my rabbit. Nice work so far and keep it up!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFVUvZG207A
setup in a mini


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

pulley came in a day early...







also recieved my gasket for the charger outlet...


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

keep up the good work.
you could make stage 1 un intercooled
then stage 2 with the whole other setup.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

Everything like that costs too much money.
This is going to a be a potent little setup for your car 
man. I wish you were closer so I could see some of the progess/help in person. I don't think its that complicated to make that piece out of separate pieces. 
I see what your saying about tieing into the stock cooling system and temps. With running the air to water laminova setup do you use coolant? 
If so I would reccomend using an additive for heat transfer called Redline Water Wetter. In Iraq we were having trouble with humvees over heating because if the temps out there. At my motorpool we used it to control the temps better because the additive increases the heat transfer qualities of coolant. Plus many people run just it in there track bikes to keep temps down.
Im stoked to see the finished product


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

fellow Vortexer Peter Tong has experience with Laminova cores and actually has some that he would sell.... Ive got to do some measuring this weekend to see if the ones he has will work.... The full assembled units are around $1800-2000 each...







way more than I would be willing to pay..lol 
I have heard of that water wetter before.... never any experience with it but it sounds like it would work great... if I am able to figure out a Air/water intercooler I will sure give the stuff a try...


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I would try to run it in my bike but in the Chicago land area the weather sucks during the winter.
A setup similar to that bimmer setup would be tits. Is that something similar to what your trying to conjure up?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_here is a nice pre made intercooler using 3 Laminova cores...I think it could be integrated fairly well.... as far as the fluid running through it, I would not tie into the stock cooling system as it gets to 190* F and I would like charge temps to be a bit cooler than that














.... it would have its own dedicated pump radiator/ front cooler, reservoir, and lines...









I am going to email them for priceing..... im scared to know how much... lol


Did you get a price?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

I wont be able to make anything near that nice.... but somthing close would be cool...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Keep it up dude. Don't get discouraged about prices on exotic parts. You've used your ingenuity in the past to help us with our intakes. Something tells me you'll get this figured out as well.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

I can lay money on the fact that many of those pieces cost that much because of either being made out of billet or they are molded castings. 
I understand not making something so pretty but I am sure you can make something that works but at the same time is not second rate. You strike me as quite a thinker I am sure you will figure out.
Paying money for exotic parts pfffttt we are not all weighed down by heavy wallets.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

worked in it some yesterday and will again later today... Got the old pulley off the charger. I want to replace the oil seal in the front of the charger before I install the new pulley so I will have to wait until it comes in... Made some really good progress on the main mounting bracket yesterday... will try to post some pics tonight...

PS... there is no way for me to fit an intercooler in the intake manifold... we then mocked up a different style plenum to be able to run a Front Mount Air/Air intercooler.... but we would have to sacrifice so much Plenum space I think we would have diminishing returns... I think its back to non-intercooled again...


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Meth injection may help your cooling issue without sacrificing space. I'm glad to see this is going well for you!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

Meth injection miay be the answer. I think some of the kits can give you a warning light or put the car in a limp mode if the water meth tank gets too low, so you wont blow up the engine.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

I think he may be able to set it up with a switch so he doesn't have to use it unless he is really playing around. My friend had a buick lasabre with the 3800 Series II V6 with this same supercharger. If you kept the RPMs down in the lower levels driving with gas mileage in mind you had more then enough power for a daily driver. But once you started getting on it you would here the wihine and see the boost come up.
With that being said he should be able to run it as an everyday driver and flip a switch to turn on the meth injection to get the most out of it. I have seen people do that with the fiero and have made a warning light with the system as well. 
Wasn't there a guy on here too that was posting numbers from a bunch of mods done to his car on a revo tune and meth injection? He was running it so he can run the revo tune on regular gas. Sharon's maybe he can point you in the right direction with nozzle sizes and that to start with.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I think conglomerati was his name


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

It was whatsyourbeef


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Plenum size I think will have to be around 3.5" OD round Tube... that is as big as I can fit... Biggest problem right now is injector placement on the Flange/Runner... Im trying to get everything as close to the head as possible... and that is making it tough... Ive sent some IMs out to see if anyone has a intake head flange they will sell me that has the injector bung integrated into the flange.... after I look at it more I think I can get it to work with what Ive got... just takes time...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Keep it up dude!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

whatsyourbeef has/had(?) a 2.5L and conglomerati has a 2.0T. Sharons is taking action and making it happen. Keep it up!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Ive sent some IMs out to see if anyone has a intake head flange they will sell me that has the injector bung integrated into the flange.... 

Have you asked Eurojet about theirs?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Yeah I have talked with Joel about their flange... he wont have any extras made up for a while... i finished my flange last night.. runners are cut and need to be welded on.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (dumbassmozart) (sharons03jetta)*

your making good progress man
Show some pics when you get a mock up


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

how about integrating a clutch and bypass system like they have on the 4agze


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart) (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_your making good progress man
Show some pics when you get a mock up


Ill try to post some tonight... Im getting the plenum and runners ready to be welded up...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (dumbassmozart) (sharons03jetta)*


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart) (Audi4u)*

sneak peak.... not welded up yet... but close... The runners will be just a little shorter than they are now if you can believe it..lol.. ends of the plenum will be blocked off and plenum inlet/charger outlet will be in the center of plenum.. once I get runners welded to flange and get injectors, I will weld in the injector bungs..


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart) (sharons03jetta)*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart) (need_4spd)*

Wooooooooowww http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Lookin good!
Hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Helllllllllllllllllll Yeah


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*supercharged*

supercharged 2.5
dang!
have you seen this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBkX8GS5FoY 
Having a sleeper Rabbit with a devastating noise crushing the streets does have a sense of ... awesomeness. Take it easy on the clutch, ok?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: supercharged (conejoZING!)*

VERY EXITE! YES!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: supercharged (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_supercharged 2.5
dang!
have you seen this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBkX8GS5FoY 
Having a sleeper Rabbit with a devastating noise crushing the streets does have a sense of ... awesomeness. Take it easy on the clutch, ok?

Dude! that freakin RS4 is a BEAST!!!!!....a ****in beast!!!!! I wet my pants hearing that. If my rabbit had that sound....id be done......finished. I wouldnt want anything else for a very long time. You would scare fools in corvettes or porches sounding like that!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: supercharged (Cherb32)*

that **** scares me.
with a SC this motor is gonna be redic. full exhaust that intake mani and some whinage....holy crap.
this car will scare people oh yeah it will


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: supercharged (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_
Dude! that freakin RS4 is a BEAST!!!!!....a ****in beast!!!!! I wet my pants hearing that. If my rabbit had that sound....id be done......finished. I wouldnt want anything else for a very long time. You would scare fools in corvettes or porches sounding like that!

Well... my pants were dry. Yet... after watching that video and then looking at that new Lamborghini, somehow I ripped and destroyed the fabric lining of my old slacks. True story. 
Anyway, yeah. A strong clutch, a SC, exhaust and that Eurojet header. You'll need some wheels and tires to put the power to use. If this does actually work it is going to be one freakish Thunderbunny.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: supercharged (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_
Anyway, yeah. A strong clutch, a SC, exhaust and that Eurojet header. You'll need some wheels and tires to put the power to use. If this does actually work it is going to be one freakish Thunderbunny.

















Ill have to work on the clutch and header... currently I have deleted both mufflers..









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:14 PM 3-2-2009_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:23 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: supercharged (sharons03jetta)*

Just promise that if this works out properly that it will either be:
A: Made into a kit
B: Full specs/kit details available for us to make one too


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: supercharged (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_Just promise that if this works out properly that it will either be:
A: Made into a kit
B: Full specs/kit details available for us to make one too

Isn't C2 doing the software on this or something? Maybe they would make a kit with Eurojet??
How will the internals hold up with a supercharger?
Dang I want to see a SC Thunderbunny in action!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: supercharged (conejoZING!)*

x2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: supercharged (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_
Isn't C2 doing the software on this or something? 

Yes. As a token of commitment to this "Grassroots" project, and the 2.5 community, we have agreed to do the software development at no charge.
Chris
c2


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: supercharged (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Yes. As a token of commitment to this "Grassroots" project, and the 2.5 community, we have agreed to do the software development at no charge.
Chris
c2


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: supercharged (need_4spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_4spd* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Grassroots FTW. Those tires look sticky, i like


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: supercharged (Albeezy36)*

let us know what we need to make this work.
no offense to c2 or ej but i dont wanna pay just as much for this as i would a turbo kit.
i think the price could be real low on a kit like this. (compared to stg 2 turbo)


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (dumbassmozart) (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_sneak peak.... not welded up yet... but close... The runners will be just a little shorter than they are now if you can believe it..lol.. ends of the plenum will be blocked off and plenum inlet/charger outlet will be in the center of plenum.. once I get runners welded to flange and get injectors, I will weld in the injector bungs..

























Fantastic! whats your paypal?


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Not to crash the party, but wouldn't an updraft or downdraft curvature of the intake runners increase velocity into the cylinders?


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^ Isnt that what the supercharger is for?


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaMk5)*

Vw Vortex= mostly chiefs and not enough indians...
Let the man build his toy and then you maybe enlightened


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

^ word!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_Vw Vortex= mostly chiefs and not enough indians

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Leave the e-engineering to engineers


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_Vw Vortex= mostly chiefs and not enough indians...
Let the man build his toy and then you maybe enlightened









The quote of the forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Cherb32)*

Ordered Injectors today from Chris @ C2...once they get here I can weld in the bungs and get the plenum on and located correctly... I am going to split the plenum length ways so after it is welded to the runners I can port and radius the runner inlets...








Im thinking of running a phenolic spacer/gasket between head and manifold to help with the heat soak issue I may have... 

Thanks again Chris/C2 for the support.. we all... especially I appreciate it....


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:03 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

ilu


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nvsbandit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To Chris at C2


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (need_4spd)*

+1 on the phenolic idea 
I had a piece machined back like 5 years ago and don't remember it being expensive. I was going to swap a 4.9L v8 engine into a fiero and had a custom piece made to mount a carb going from a rochester/holley pattern. 
They do make a difference in intake charge My buddy runs one on his built mustang and my dad has one on his kit car.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (daemontrym)*

yeah I think it will help.... not much new happening this weekend... waiting on one last seal for the charger so I can get back to mounting brakets...
was thinking about bypassing the coolant lines that run through the Throttle body to also help with High Intake temps....
Runners are getting welded to flange.. thats about it..lol.. I cant wait..


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

you have coolant lines on your throttlebody?


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_you have coolant lines on your throttlebody?

Don't know about the 2.5 but lots of newer car have them, they help warm the car up to operating temps


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_you have coolant lines on your throttlebody?

yeah I didnt know it until I started to take out the throttle body... looks to be really easy to bypass...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

My car doesn't have that. Whats you engine code, I wonder why only some cars have it.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_My car doesn't have that. Whats you engine code, I wonder why only some cars have it.

engine code is BGP.... they are on the underside of the throttle body... can really see them when it is installed... not sure why some would be different... thats weird


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

check your pp


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_check your pp









Thanks... the vortex and its members are to kind...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
Thanks... the vortex and its members are to kind...

No, thank you. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

can't wait to hear what this sounds like


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

those intake manifold water air heat exchangers you were looking at earlier, I'm kinda interested in water to air cooling on my c2 stg2. Just always liked the efficiency boost. This thread has inspired me with those and that water to air box someone else suggested. Theres a small chance my intercooler might be gunked with oil from when my turbo seized and if it is I'm strongly thinking about this kind of stuff as a replacement.


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 9:09 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_got a question for you, is there room to weld up a water box around your intake manifold to create a chargecooler like on the VF E46 m3 setup? 

That's what Ive been trying to do but there just isn't enough room for me to make it happen.... I think with a lot different tools, manufacturing techniques, and $$$ it could be done.... but just no it my garage...


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
That's what Ive been trying to do but there just isn't enough room for me to make it happen.... I think with a lot different tools, manufacturing techniques, and $$$ it could be done.... but just no it my garage...


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Seriously, I ran an Un-Intercooled Supercharged VR6 and the thing drove FANTASTIC.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I heard a rumor on the internetz that someone or some company will/has/is built/build a supercharger for the 2.5L that will add 150hp and will cost about $3,000.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

Bahn Brenner's site officially states that they aren't gonna be making one.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Got the 52# injectors from C2... they look great.... runners are welded to manifold flange... received more plenum material.... and the last ront snout seal is in for supercharger... this week the UPS guy has been busy.. lol.. Ill post pics when I get some good ones...


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

im excited for this


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I read this on a forum the other night... I can't find it anymore. I used Google, but I don't remember exactly what I searched for, but some one in a MkV Jetta forum said that Neuspeed and VF engineering were teaming up to build a supercharger and the thread was dated from 2007. I wish I could find the exact thread but I don't have time to look anymore as I have to get to a jam session. And kudos to the rabbit because it fits all my gear in the back.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_I read this on a forum the other night... I can't find it anymore. I used Google, but I don't remember exactly what I searched for, but some one in a MkV Jetta forum said that Neuspeed and VF engineering were teaming up to build a supercharger and the thread was dated from 2007. I wish I could find the exact thread but I don't have time to look anymore as I have to get to a jam session. And kudos to the rabbit because it fits all my gear in the back.

Maybe it was on http://jettajunkie.com


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (gonyofam3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonyofam3* »_
Maybe it was on http://jettajunkie.com

wait why do two major companies need to "team up" to come out with something like this when we have a single guy doing all the R&D, fab work, funding etc etc making amazing progress by himself?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

sorry for not many updates lately... Most of the parts are at the welders shop getting welded up.... I stoped by the other day to see how he was coming along... here is a poopy cell phone pic.. I am having him weld up the silencer ports in the charger case... that will make it louder and also help with intake air temps as they allow a little backflow inside the charger... 
we mocked it all up with the stock injectors but the new ones are the same size O-ring to O-ring... Ill take more pics next time im over there...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Nice welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_Nice welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah I was really please when I saw how good they looked....he mostly TIGs stainless but does some aluminum....








here are a few pics of other stuff...
4.0" pulley on charger snout and removed rotors.









injectors and supercharger outlet gasket









I am going to try to use Heim joints as part of the front charger bracket so I can preload the charger for belt tension.....


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_wait why do two major companies need to "team up" to come out with something like this when we have a single guy doing all the R&D, fab work, funding etc etc making amazing progress by himself?









I dunno? Bad economy? I was just wondering if it was being made because it looks like there are superchargers for everybody else.


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep it up Scott!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif aluminum can be tricky... it takes quite a bit of time to get the hang of


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

you need to turbocharge it after you get this running. with a built bottom end it could be done. that would be a crazy setup for sure.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point5* »_you need to turbocharge it after you get this running. with a built bottom end it could be done. that would be a crazy setup for sure. 

.....What would be the point of that?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
.....What would be the point of that?









a heavy breather from 0-6k


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (2point5)*

ummmmmmmmm.....no. Theres already another post for turbocharging the rabbit....keep this one for supercharging.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

agreed


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Any updates?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (2point5)*

a twincharge kit would be ridiculous.
they have em for the minis and some M3's. super and turbo on the same setup makes for a scream machine.


----------



## davethebunny (Apr 7, 2008)

I will be watching this thread very close! I want an S/C so bad! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Frostybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frostybunny* »_Any updates?


Parts are still at the welder.... this is going to take a while to get welded up as They are really busy and Im not going to rush them.... I did get the throttle body flange finished... there are so many pieces and parts the make or modify... I still have to make MAP sensor flange, Lathe out a PCV bung, and figure out the Bypass valve route... enought to keep me busy for a while... I have all the parts to get it finished but since I cant weld aluminum.... its out of my hands...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Waiting patiently


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Waiting *IMPATIENTLY*


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Bump for new developments


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Frostybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frostybunny* »_Bump for new developments
 
I







wish i had more news.... but im still waiting on some welding to get done.... its out of my hands as of now.... im so ready to be finished.. 



_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:09 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Frostybunny) (sharons03jetta)*

I know how you feel


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Frostybunny) (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_ 
i
i:banghead: wish i had more new.... but im still waiting on some welding to get done.... its out of my hands as of now.... im so ready to be finished.. 

Am i gonna have to drive over there slap your weldor and finish this piece


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: supercharged (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Yes. As a token of commitment to this "Grassroots" project, and the 2.5 community, we have agreed to do the software development at no charge.
Chris
c2

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: supercharged (ENRGZR)*

Now that is awesome... props to c2 for being awesome


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Any updates???


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

went by weld shop today poking around... should have some stuff finished for me tomorow... He is welding up the silence ports in the charger to make more wonderfull noise.... but mostly to help with heat... Im going to port it as well.... here is a pic of a stock charger case(left) vs a magnuson MPX case (right) that I want to recreate.... big difference in outlet size 









once the charger is all finished and back together I can finally continue on the mounting bracket... 
My fuel pump went out in my Caddy so I had to put the rabbit back together to drive for a while... Caddy is all fixed so I can take the rabbit apart and continue...


----------



## judas9mm (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I love you man.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

make me one















sbghms: nice sig


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_make me one















sbghms: nice sig

haha thanks, kinda random. And NO i'm not a chick!


----------



## kill new hope (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (sbghms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbghms* »_
haha thanks, kinda random. And NO i'm not a chick!

haha, are you giving them out?


----------



## mshort00 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Scott,
just wanted to write real quick and commend you on your actions. this is amazing what your doing, thank you so much, i bought my rabbit first off the lot with this idea in mind but my technical abilities dont extend far enough, so ive been waiting. i cant wait for some complete pics and numbers. i can only imagine the crowd piling behind you waiting to buy this kit if someone out there puts the time and effort into production. hint hint c2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

good job man. 
x2 on what mshort said


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (kill new hope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kill new hope* »_
haha, are you giving them out?

this just got really gay


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

This looks like an awesome project keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

does the stock fuel pump have the capacity????


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

I have a Rabbit in Mesquite if you ever need another test subject


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-a-p-e stove* »_does the stock fuel pump have the capacity????

it should be good for at least the 10psi that I plan to run....
Didnt get anything done this weekend on it... Got some free tickets to the Nascar race in Texas.... never been before so I thought Ide give it a try.. 
I will continue this week... Im going to try to address the pulley and belt setup as Im still waiting on manifold base to get finnished up...


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn man, If I'd have known you were coming to texas, I'd have posted up in the local forum and had a meet'n'greet.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Caruser4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_Damn man, If I'd have known you were coming to texas, I'd have posted up in the local forum and had a meet'n'greet.

yeah it was a last min thing.... not to bad of a drive though... maybee someday Ill be down again..


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I hope you work everything out sharon's Ill be following your thread definitely. I finally got some time outside of school to start trying some things. But the Army pulled me out of IRR and decided I needed another vacation. At the end of may I am being mobilized to do my second tour in Iraq. I will follow progress out there


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Have you sorted out the charger mounting bracketry yet? Have you seen the this diy valve cover? Seems that if it works it would make for a great platform for either braze-on or bolt-on brakcets.








full thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

This is the valve cover i need. I saw this in the other thread also' but he's not really forth coming with information, that why I didn't ask about it.
Only thing i would have done different is counterbore the holes and use allen bolts. That would make everything flush on the top.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

What I cant get my head around is the internal clearances. Why is the oem cover so bulbous? If the diy cover works and you forego the oem intake you gain a ton of room. If so just a matter of time to get a sc and custom intake fabbed and fitted perfectly.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

once all the fabbing and sotware is done it would be a potent setup. You can get the eaton chargers for next to nothing plus zzperformance stuff can be used on them.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Have you sorted out the charger mounting bracketry yet? Have you seen the this diy valve cover? Seems that if it works it would make for a great platform for either braze-on or bolt-on brakcets.


Ive got the inlet side of the charger mounting bracket figured/fabbed.... still working on the belt side braket... I hope.... key word there is hope to have more done soon...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

So you roughly know the oreintation? Wheres it gonna sit relative to the motor?
keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_So you roughly know the oreintation? Wheres it gonna sit relative to the motor?
keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is very close to were is will sit when fully mounted... the inlet bracket will incorporate the inlet tube from Throttle body to charger.. that is were the bypass valve will be as well.... there will be a lot going on, on that side of the charger...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Where is my life fast forward button? I want to see this done now and see numbers


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_Where is my life fast forward button? 

Tell me about it, its all I can do to not bug the sh!t out of the guy Im so anxious to see this thing.
Scott, check your pp, keep it up my man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_Where is my life fast forward button? I want to see this done now and see numbers

x2..... im with you 100%... I may start another project on the rabbit while I wait charger stuff to get finished.... I AutoX my car and have taken full advantage of some higher offset than stock wheels... had great results... and now want a bit more offset... Im looking into adding some flares similar to c2/1552 rabbit for the extra room.....


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

haha hopefully they arent the same price as the other flares.... Let me know if you need an easy coast guinea pig


_Modified by R3 at 12:50 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R3)*

Im going to make/modify my own flares...


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

that picture above...made me so giggly its ridiculous.
seriously i cant wait to see this thing turn over....and hopefully C2 has the time to put forth a proper tune on it (with the addability of a cam file)








DO WORK!


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Scott... you rock.. keep up the good work. i have been following your work and i am very impressed.


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (anti bling)*

awesome work man, i too am very excited to see this run! i know turbo charging a car is cool, but i am very partial to the sc idea. keep up the good work, now back to work!


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (schmoopy)*

We are going to have a celebrity death match vs Audi and Sharon's
Battle of the boosted cars
Sharon's you were already bit by the bug, now your going to keep upping the boost once you get the bugs worked out.
Good luck Fam


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

no, I'm not in competition with the 2.5 owners. Just the people that think this motor can't make power.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

thats why i cant wait to build a S/C kit like this...show those GTI owners whats up and sound way better doing it.
low end torque FTW!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_Where is my life fast forward button? I want to see this done now and see numbers

dude, you just want to copy me, that's all








-Nate


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

True, but minus the troubleshooting! Let someone else do it grassroots style and get the end result


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (R3)*

lol


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for someone to make a blower for this motor...i'm gonna be stock til that day comes.. i'm not a fan of turbo lag. i like instant power


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*

ask anyone who has a c2 motorsport stage 2 turbo kit on their car, like no turbo lag. Boost kicks in at 2k i think.


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

this whole thread is full of badassness


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

For me a supercharger fits my driving style and a lot less to maintain and worry about in the long run


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*

Scott, are you still waiting to get parts back from the welders?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_Scott, are you still waiting to get parts back from the welders?

yes and no...... I havn't been over there is a few so it may be finished.... but I've been remodling my house a bit which has been taking priority in the wifes eye's if you know what I mean..lol.... I have been working on it here and there but ive just been busy... 
I really need to sneak a few nights in and work on it here and there thats for sure...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
yes and no...... I havn't been over there is a few so it may be finished.... but I've been remodling my house a bit which has been taking priority in the wifes eye's if you know what I mean..lol.... I have been working on it here and there but ive just been busy... 
I really need to sneak a few nights in and work on it here and there thats for sure...

What?! Your wife cares more about the roof over your families' head than your toys??? Haha, okay, well do what you gotta do, then when you find more time, continue to single-handedly advance the 2.5 community
kthxbai








500 posts, yay!


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

subscribed this is awesome !!!!


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blackoutjetta)*

Keep up the good work... trying to hold out before buying a turbo kit!!! Awesome job!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (skorost')*

got a few parts back from the welder today.... still not to much completed as his shop is very very busy... but at least I can continue now... I will be looking for a different person to weld the rest of the stuff as my friend is just to busy to have his guy do it for me.... (got his shop racecar Saab 9-3 to 11.4 @ 127 this past weekend...crazy)
I will try to post pics as it happens for sure... Life is pretty crazy right now as I am also trying to help a friend get his twin turbo big block camaro running on FAST engine managment... I am a SEM noob for sure but want to learn as much as I can becuase Im sure Ill use it someday


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

What type of manifold is he using, er I guess which big block is it? I know I've read about FAST but forget what it's all about.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

If you learn SEM you could do this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=097Ao_x8MEA


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_If you learn SEM you could do this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=097Ao_x8MEA

that makes me very happy...lol
I am truely a noob to it thats for sure.... we got it started yesterday but dosnt run very good yet... the base maps that the F.A.S.T XFI system come with were not even close to our setup... 
here is a link about the car... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2413371


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn, that camarao is SICK!!! <3
Are you going to use the FAST for fuel and ignition?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Damn, that camarao is SICK!!! <3
Are you going to use the FAST for fuel and ignition?

yes.... Im in the begining stages of getting the VE tables close to target A/F ratio below 100kpa... its fun..









_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_What type of manifold is he using, er I guess which big block is it? I know I've read about FAST but forget what it's all about.

I think he's got a Edelbrock RPM intake manifold... its a GenIV 454... everything hand made by himself... 


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:46 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry to change the subject, but when you get your supercharger system squared away. Have you thought about which company you will work with to mass produce? Or will you sell the kit yourself?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I would wait until it actually is complete and functional before asking that kind of question. While I want a SC on my Rabbit more than anything, I don't see this happening anytime soon...


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

why wouldn't he want to contact an aftermarket tuning company. The sooner s03j makes contact the sooner these companies could start R&D or work with s03j to develop a supercharger for the public.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

While it would be cool if a kit was eventually derived from his work I doubt itll happen and if by chance it does it wont be for a long time.
Thankfully Scott has been very cool about sharing his tweaks and knowledge about this motor. 
If your jonesing that hard for an sc youll probably have to buddy up w/a good local tuner/machine shop and get your own hands dirty.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

i would like to get my hands dirty on a dyi supercharge system. Never will happen due to lack of knowledge and time.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

All it really takes is some $$$


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so since I've got the turbo on my 2.5 planning on having a supercharger on the aba 16v frankenstein I'm building for the 84 GTI


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dmgraz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmgraz* »_why wouldn't he want to contact an aftermarket tuning company. The sooner s03j makes contact the sooner these companies could start R&D or work with s03j to develop a supercharger for the public.


I would love to see either a kit like mine created for the public or somthing similar.... not sure if it will happen.... we'll see...


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I have to say. WHOA! all i can think about is twin charged 2.5 awd.

do work!


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump for some new updates


----------



## Libelle201 (Apr 25, 2009)

Having dreams now about a blown bunny ( sounds rude ). This is affecting my health....


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_Bump for some new updates


my kitchen is looking great... thanks for asking... lol no reallu nothing new... working on some projects around the house right now... a friend of mine was texting me about how I needed to finish the house and get back on the rabbit... there is a car show in town this weekend and it was lacking a blown rabbit... lol


----------



## vwmuscle1 (Apr 20, 2009)

why cant you live in washington? I wanna get my hands dirty!!!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (vwmuscle1)*

scott is that shop by any chance nick taliaferro's shop with the saab?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

WANT


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_scott is that shop by any chance nick taliaferro's shop with the saab?

that's him... Nick and I used to live in the same apartment building a while ago.... also his shop is close to the shop I work at....


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

i used to have a little bit of a done up 900se vert turbo. all of my parts through them.









great guy great parts great service...i want another one so bad haha. cheap to tune thats for sure...comparatively speaking.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Anyway I can help?


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

yeah I would not like to see this dwindle...


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

Is this still gonna happen? I've been holding off on the c2 turbo cause I want to see if the supercharger will be possible. Personally, I'd rather have a s/c.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Caruser4)*

I'm getting the itch to work on it again... and my house remodel project is almost complete.... I still plan to do it... Ive put too much time into to stop now....







... I would say couple of weeks and Ill be ready to go again....


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I'm getting the itch to work on it again... and my house remodel project is almost complete.... I still plan to do it... Ive put too much time into to stop now....







... I would say couple of weeks and Ill be ready to go again.... 

That's what I'm saying...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (need_4spd)*

this project has been pretty frustrating due to the fact that I have the means/ability to do whatever I want to the car.... but weld aluminum







... there are a few local guys Im looking into now...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

Wow i wish you were closer to me... i could weld aluminum in my sleep


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bunnyhopin)*

I just wish I had the parts to get this going on my end as well. I hope to see these fabricated parts made or at least details given to the public to allow others to build the same kit as well. I would prefer to have a supercharger myself.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

Don't feel bad, I'm in the same boat. I intend on mounting my M90 to a ABA. I too take issue with the length of the snout. I'm in the design stage of making a shorter nose drive. (I haz a CNC mill







)
I'm pretty much copying what you see in the magnuson catalog.








Here's a few other pics
Flange for a future SRI/AWIC








I'll be using a G60 TB before the charger, so I made this to replace the ABA TB.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Big Daddy Roth)*

I have an ABA and a Caddy that would be pretty sweet with a blower...







as would my rabbit..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_this project has been pretty frustrating due to the fact that I have the means/ability to do whatever I want to the car.... but weld aluminum







... there are a few local guys Im looking into now...

I'll weld them. Send them to me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'll weld them. Send them to me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'll weld them. Send them to me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I would... but it needs to be done in stages.... weld... fab next part.... weld... fab next part.... weld....
I have found 2 guys local that say they will do it... one guy is strickly a welder... and one is a performance auto fab/welder dude... either once should work... I have a few other projects on the car that will be going on at the same time also so a little down time at the weld shop will be ok...... think wide...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_









OMG I LOL'D so loud i woke my girlfriend up. She then looked at me like WTF is so darn funny. I showed her the pic but she just rolled her eyes at me. I LOVE THIS PIC!!!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*

funny thing is I look just like the guy in the pic... lol 6'4"... skinny as a rail..... lol


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

awesome


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'll weld them. Send them to me









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Joel is the ish.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_funny thing is I look just like the guy in the pic... lol 6'4"... skinny as a rail..... lol

I look more like the ball


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I look more like the ball










HAHAHA I'm in the same boat.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*

Since were sharing doodles, heres mine. Still waiting to get the sc and a manifold to model. 










_Modified by undercoverdubber at 2:00 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

looks good... I wish my charger would fit in there like that as I could run a FMIC.... M90 is large and in charge......


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

The one in my pic is an M90 3rd gen. Im off tolerance a couple hundred thou on the height, but the length is good. Since I dont have a physical model I printed out a pic w/the WxHxL dimensions and scaled the landmarks w/ calipers. The manifold is using off the shelf stuff from ross. Until I get the intake manifold I cant model a flange or the TB plate. Next step is going to be to get the oem manifold support and incorporate that.
All in all, I think a custom manifold and an m90 should fit within the confines of the oem manifold and its support. But this is w/o taking belt alignment and pesky stuff like alternators and such into account.
If you want a full render in TC16 pro you can pm me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

yeah my supercharger pulley is really really close to the back of the right headlight.... I actually might have to remove some of the back of the headlight and or the radiator support in that same area.... 
the thermostat housing will keep the charger from sitting low in the bay... alternator really isnt to bad for space... the factory manifold support is junk... thin sheet metal... no suport at all for the weight of a charger...
as long as the manifold plenum is as close as you can get it to the head and still get the injectors in... there is room for an M90.... not much more though


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:57 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


















_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
the factory manifold support is junk... thin sheet metal... no suport at all for the weight of a charger...


I understand this, but it does provide an excellent mounting template for creating the sc mounts for the block. Also it gives a good idea of the overall girth of the oem entire intake assembly.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

pics look good.... I wish it would fit that way...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_pics look good.... I wish it would fit that way...

Thats why I need a damn oem manifold, so I can stop guesstimating everything.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

really its not hard to take off the one on your car.... Ive had mine of a dozen times.... takes me like 20 min or less now....


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_really its not hard to take off the one on your car.... Ive had mine of a dozen times.... takes me like 20 min or less now.... 

Is it your daily? Ive got new springs, brakes and front end sitting in my garage since Ive had the car, but just no time to install. 
When I do have free time the wife has me working on the house.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

you sound just like me.... yeah its my daily... but I have my Caddy I can drive when the rabbit is down... caddy has no AC so I try to keep the Rabbit on the road as much as I can...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_you sound just like me.... yeah its my daily... but I have my Caddy I can drive when the rabbit is down... caddy has no AC so I try to keep the Rabbit on the road as much as I can... 

Ya I really dont have an excuse as I live close enuff to work to ride my bike.
Im also a little apprehensive about about pulling the intake on and off as I have heard of them cracking. Hopefully the guys a 20^2 are gonna hook me up.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_


















I don't want to dash cold water, BUT... you should try to avoid coming directly off the outlet of the eaton with just a pipe (i'm one to talk... need to modify, just have no time)... 
you *should* try to have a small chamber/cavity that allows the air to come up out of the charger before it has to try and fit into a pipe. For reference, take a look @ the stock ford outlets on the M90's... also, take a look @ the "extended" outlets that people have put on their ford t-birds... basically raises the outlet pipe itself about another 1.5" to allow airflow out into the system better.
Still waiting to see this happen so that seth can finally be at rest wth his eaton-jealousy








come join the darkside everyone!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cRuwUojN9Q








-Nate


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_c)*

Ya I wouldnt gauge the actual execution by anything in the drawings.
Re the outlet, yes I have noticed the somewhat odd shaped plumbing, especially the buick 3800. I was just showing that the sc will feed an IC and not be directly coupled to the manifold, for space reason though, this just may not be possible.
When looking for non oem setups I saw a m90 kit for a lotus elise that used simple round stock for the output, but it is angled and splayed. basically a cheap quick way to optimize the outlet plumbing.
Ive also been triing to find out what kind of intake plenum is ideal for SC's and what are the considerations for design/size if the sc is directly coupled.

Nice car by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

Just wait Nate.... 2.0 16v eaton vs 2.5 20v eaton.... it will happen..


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_Just wait Nate.... 2.0 16v eaton vs 2.5 20v eaton.... it will happen..
 do you have the balls to overdrive it though? how about dual-charging? hmm?? you KNOW you'll lose in this battle... i don't have to drive my car for a majority of the year







plenty of time to fab & work on stuff 
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Ya I wouldnt gauge the actual execution by anything in the drawings.
Re the outlet, yes I have noticed the somewhat odd shaped plumbing, especially the buick 3800. I was just showing that the sc will feed an IC and not be directly coupled to the manifold, for space reason though, this just may not be possible.
When looking for non oem setups I saw a m90 kit for a lotus elise that used simple round stock for the output, but it is angled and splayed. basically a cheap quick way to optimize the outlet plumbing.
Ive also been triing to find out what kind of intake plenum is ideal for SC's and what are the considerations for design/size if the sc is directly coupled.

Nice car by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

gotcha.. gotcha, i just wanted to bring it up as a point of consideration... i didn't pay attention to that when i did my system originally, and now i don't have the time to fix it... oh well.. still brings grins to my face








oh, and thanks








-Nate


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_c)*

Nissan Murano, VW Cabrio, and Rabbit







I have the spare car now!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_Nissan Murano, VW Cabrio, and Rabbit







I have the spare car now!

that's always good.... i *may* start quaking in my boots... maybe...








-Nate


----------



## utah_dubn (May 23, 2008)

Alright where are we on this? Are we at production yet? haha. Bump to get this moving again hopefully.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (utah_dubn)*


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (R3)*

How about you put one of these:









On one of these?









To get one of these:









**Borrowed Pictures**


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:55 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

brilliant!


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_brilliant!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re:*

This is the Mona Lisa of the MKV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I WILL be getting this setup!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Cherb32)*

yeah Chris... I wish I had the space to fit it like that... That manifold is a work of art by the way... Someday Ill get there...lol


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_










Yeah, that was more or less my idea, Just waiting to get both the oem manifold to model, (its in the mail) and the SC that won on ebay (I think Im getting scammed).
The biggest issue from what I see the height in the over/under concept. From my ruff measurements w/the manifold on the car the oem setup is ~8" tall, seeing how the sc is 5.5" tall the only way to possibly pull this off is to directly couple the sc to a custom flatish style manifold. Obviously this would forgo an IC unless a clever tuning company (EJ, C2, NLS...) came up w/a clever way to partition the plenum so the sc outlet could source an IC from the plenum opposite end the of the TB.
Granted I have no idea if such a setup (limited plenum area) would be acceptable on this motor. From the limited reading Ive done, plenum volume should be such that it acts as a low pass filter for the intake air. Obvioulsy putting any forced induction on the intake scews these characteristics. According to Eaton the M90 squeezes air linearly, not charge/discharge air. Does this mean we can get away w/less plenum area? Dunno, but Im sure some tuners like the ones mentioned above could chime in w/some educated ideas of appropriate volume.
If the over under concept failed, Ive seen alot of "nose extension" setups that look like they fit no problem and accomodate an IC. 
Depsite all the cool turbo stuff coming out, Id still like to see the sc project succeed.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_









exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I got the plenum dims from Chris at C2 and Im coming to the conclusion that Scott is right, the over under orientation is just not going to work. At least not w/o severely cutting plenum volume, by my measurements.
Maybe a drive extension setup? If the TB was flipped to the other side of the plenum I think the overall girth of the SC should fit nicely there and allow for an IC, but then you have to contend w/the radiator plumbing and extending the TB/maf connections. Also the ongest off the shelf drive extension I could find is ~12", for our longish block Im guessing we'd need more like 16"
No VW, but I found this sc custom drive extension build interesting:
http://www.v6p.net/forums/show...age=2


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_yeah Chris... I wish I had the space to fit it like that... 

uhh, ya thats not going to work







I just got the SC today and it absolutely dwarfs the oem manifold. Scott is right, "the M90 is large and in charge", and pretty heavy to boot.
I havnt gotten the oem manifold yet, (It been in the mail for a couple weeks now







) so I havnt dimensioned it yet, but putting the sc near the motor w/the manifold speaks volumes, no amount of clever engineering is going to allow for over under orentiation.
When I do get the oem manifold Ill shoot some pics of the mani and sc side by side for a point of reference.












_Modified by undercoverdubber at 9:26 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (undercoverdubber)*

keep this up! looks great. hopefully by the time I have some g's to throw around this'll be a finely tuned CHEAP







kit for us all to show how KA bunnies are, like the one from monty python







http://barfblog.foodsafety.ksu...t.jpg


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (PaulCep)*









HAhaahahahahahahahahahha freakin Hilarious!!!! Seems like how my car was this morning when i killed a prelude on the way to work. Hey the rabbit had to eat breakfast some time right? lol
I cant wait for this to get finished! How much HP is this supposed to generate? Or maybe a ballpark HP. Like 250? (with stock parts of course)


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

Why does everyone want a roots type blower? There so little space to work with.
I think a centrifical would not take up as much space and weigh less.


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2ohgti)*

In my opinion centrifugal look terrible


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2ohgti)*

From what Ive read when first looking at this is the centrifugal-type suffer from alot of mech issues and you have to tie into the engines oiling. 
The roots seems to be pretty bullit proof by most accounts. I also saw that one of the new audis come out is going to using an eaton.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_











take a look @ the jackson racing civic/integra/etc supercharger setups... they tuck the charger on one side of hte enginebay, and then run a long jackshaft to transmit the power into the supercharger... 
it could be an option.
-Nate


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
take a look @ the jackson racing civic/integra/etc supercharger setups... they tuck the charger on one side of hte enginebay, and then run a long jackshaft to transmit the power into the supercharger... 
it could be an option.
-Nate

Yeah, thats what Ive been refering to as "drive extension". I was kinda worried because the longest stock extension I could find is around 12" for typical 4 bangers and v blocks, but we need more like 16" for the I5. I thought this length may cause tolerance, torsion and bearing issues, but an engineer at magnuson confirmed that length shouldnt cause any problems.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (undercoverdubber)*

What do the other kits use material wise for their driveshaft?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Albeezy36)*

my guess would be hardend steel


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (undercoverdubber)*

you've also got to think about what pulley size will get boost to where you want to be.... in my case its a 4.0" pulley which takes up a lot of space all in its own... good to see you got the charger.... cant wait to continue on my project allong with you with yours...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_you've also got to think about what pulley size will get boost to where you want to be.... in my case its a 4.0" pulley which takes up a lot of space all in its own... 

This is what has me worried about flip flopping the tb to the other side. Too bad I dont have a spare motor laying around to fit this stuff like a another guy I know doing this


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Would it help at all to relocate the battery and fuse box? Looks tight.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bweed83* »_In my opinion centrifugal look terrible



in this case, function should follow form. Getting the job done in the space provided with a reasonable outcome, to me, would be far more valuable than something "pretty" under my engine bay.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_

in this case, function should follow form. Getting the job done in the space provided with a reasonable outcome, to me, would be far more valuable than something "pretty" under my engine bay. 

X100!
Hell even if it doesnt look pretty, you can always polish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Make it shine! Ity would take a while but Id probably polish my M90 before I put it in.










_Modified by Cherb32 at 7:22 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_From what Ive read when first looking at this is the centrifugal-type suffer from alot of mech issues and you have to tie into the engines oiling. 
The roots seems to be pretty bullit proof by most accounts. I also saw that one of the new audis come out is going to using an eaton.

I agree roots are more bullet proof. I just don't see how one would fit in that cramped engine bay. 
On mkIIIs, the roots are more popular w/ the 2.0 and centrifugal is the only type available for the VR6. I believe that is because of the lack of space of the VR6 bay.
I am surprised VF hasn't come out w/ a charger for the 2.5 yet.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
I agree roots are more bullet proof. I just don't see how one would fit in that cramped engine bay. 
On mkIIIs, the roots are more popular w/ the 2.0 and centrifugal is the only type available for the VR6. I believe that is because of the lack of space of the VR6 bay.
I am surprised VF hasn't come out w/ a charger for the 2.5 yet. 


There seemed to be alot of complaints re the VF, durability/customer service/cost, when I was originally looking. The Rotrex looks very compact and has its own oiling system. Dunno if it would fit any better, but I wouldnt want to install a headache no matter how well it fit. I wonder if centrifugal systems in general suffer mech issues or its just a VF thing.
You do make a good point tho, the centrifugal design does seem to lend itself to our engine layout better than the eaton.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Any updates?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_Any updates?

Dunno where Scotts at, fiddle farting w/huge wheels I think







Me, Im still waiting to get the oem manifold so I can get the flange sorted.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Dunno where Scotts at, fiddle farting w/huge wheels I think







Me, Im still waiting to get the oem manifold so I can get the flange sorted. 

yeah Im gathering more useless parts...







... I need to drop everything off at the welders shop for the manifold... Its been so hot lately I haven't wanted to have the rabbit down as my Caddy doesn't have A/C though...


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

I've been following this but I have a few questions. If you mount the SC on the side with the DE can you then drop in an intercooler for more psi aka more getgo? and if not why not mount an intercooler on top of the engine? And do you think, with the 10psi, this would be better than the turbo kits they have out there? I love the whine and sceam of a SC so i can't wait to see how this works out. cheers!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PaulCep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulCep* »_I've been following this but I have a few questions. If you mount the SC on the side with the DE can you then drop in an intercooler for more psi aka more getgo? and if not why not mount an intercooler on top of the engine? And do you think, with the 10psi, this would be better than the turbo kits they have out there? I love the whine and sceam of a SC so i can't wait to see how this works out. cheers!























Yeah, if the sc is to the side then an FMIC seems like it would be a no brainer, but in order to put the sc there the TB needs to be relocated. This may be ezr said than done as theres potential conflicts. 
Forgoing drive extension I dont think theres any room to accomdate the plumping for an IC no matter where its mounted as the sc would need to be directly coupled to the manifold (IMHO).
By what criteria do you mean better? More power, less expensive, readily available, lots of tuner support, proven design, actually exists... all goes to the turbo. The only real world upsides an SC has over the turbo, again IMHO, lower operating temp, self contained oiling system. If you looking for a fire breather Id be looking at the turbo setups already available.


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

Has anyone even considered the Rotrex ? It is the best of both worlds. http://www.rotrex.com/index1.htm


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Bigs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Bigs* »_Has anyone even considered the Rotrex ? It is the best of both worlds. http://www.rotrex.com/index1.htm

Yes, its refered to above. I looked at this briefly, if the the rotation could be reversed it would barely fit, INLET conflicts w/the headlight.



_Modified by undercoverdubber at 4:39 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Bigs)*

Ok, this is pretty interesting:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3949645
If you read the thread the guy is running the rotrex CW by using the back of the acc belt







Wonder if this is practical/safe/durable, interesting none the less.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*









from a scion tc


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (R3)*

Read about this in a magazine while waiting for my flight at an airport. Supercharger/Turbo or however they would like to consider it, running off alternator. Pretty unique idea, that seems to offer the power and low maintenance.
http://www.boosthead.com/home.php
Some pictures of it on some vehicles:
http://v6f150.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17224 


_Modified by omni1 at 10:28 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (omni1)*

^ Interesting !


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*

Wayyy too much stress on the alternator


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

got some ideas from this lotus setup
http://www.lotustalk.com/forum...73222/
I ordered 3 of the heat exchangers and fiddled around w/some dimensions. Following Scotts approach of directly coupling the sc to the manifold w/the outlet pointing towards the head, the ic would sit within the manifold and be one of the anchor points for the sc.
Given the linear layout of the exchangers there is a conflict w/the SC mounting holes. It would be difficult to stagger the exchanges as the plan is to use a single endcaps to seal and direct water to the exchangers. Another option is to Only use 2 exchangers to clear the sc mounting holes, but would reduce cooling and restrict air flow. 
Also, if the height/width dimesions hold, would require an additional 1.5" depth for 151ci plenum volume. This would be alteast 9+" front to back for the plenum. I still havnt recd the oem manifold so still dont know if Im being realistic w/any of this.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_Why does everyone want a roots type blower? There so little space to work with.
I think a centrifical would not take up as much space and weigh less. 

because for the time/energy/money, they're a waste. 
boost with a centri is related to rpm. in the mid range, you start at a couple psi, then slowly build psi, maxing out at redline.
with a roots blower you almost have full boost anytime you go full throttle. they make a ton of torque comparitively, and are a lot more fun to drive around on.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

I finally got the OEM manifold today, 3 months to find and a month in shipping limbo, its here! I took some real ruff measurements and tried to see if I could get a manifold/sc combo to fit withing the confines of the oem unit, what I came up w/is below.
Couple unkown variables here, dunno the know inclination of the motor, is it 15 degrees? I bought new 4th gen MP90 sc so the sc changes have changed, overall I think its more compact.
I have a crazy work deadline due in 2 weeks, so I cant spend alot of time on this. After that Ill fully model the oem manifold and new sc. Oh ya, got the heat exchangers, but dont think theyll fit the in the manifold below.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Heres a couple pics of the M90 caompared to the manifold, I was gonna do a water volume test on the plenum, but it has some large holes in it.
























Heres the heat exchangers, hope I can get these to fit, maybe two?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Did you figure out anything with the belt routing:?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Did you figure out anything with the belt routing:?

I havnt figured it out, but the proximity to the frame rail demands using the acc belt. That is if the sc is mounted above the rail. If an intercooler cant be incorported the pully ratio has to go way down to get below detonation which means a big sc pully that will be difficult to fit w/a tensioner pully. That and/or an underdrive crank pully to even out the pully ratio. All of this accomodating just to limit boost almost mandates getting an IC in there.
Im basing most of this off the Bell Supercharging book that points out the low thermal efficiency of the roots blower causes a real problem for detonation.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

I just got a reply back from Laminova in sweden, I was asking about flow/cooling rate calculations for their cores, but think something got lost in translation. He sent me their default media package available on the website. One bit of info he sent me that I couldnt find on their site is this diagram for dimension/tolerances for fabbing the coolant endcap which arent available directly:








Another random pic he included showing a v6 mani/intercooler:


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

M90, MP90, OEM mani w/bird sh!t option








and the belly side just to suck up more bandwidth


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Goosebumps....What does the mp90 come on and is that the stock neck/pulley?


_Modified by R3 at 8:44 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_Goosebumps....What does the mp90 come on and is that the stock neck/pulley?
_Modified by R3 at 8:44 PM 8-13-2009_

This was a "New take-off", that I got an extremely good deal on. I was thinking how cool it was that there was gonna be one less mustang w/a blower on the road, but inspecting the pulley I found "TRD 4.7L". Guess it was meant for a tundra or landcruiser. Anyway its brand new and going to end up on a rabbit.
The default overall length for the MP90 is 17", the one shown is 20" overall w/a 2.2" pressed on pulley. 
The pully will definatley have to be resized and how the length change will affect things, dunno yet. But I think it may be a blessing in disguise, If not you can still get new oem nose replacements for the gen 4 unlike the gen 3.
I have a critical work deadline coming up so I cnat really get my hands dirty right now. When the deadline passes Im gonna fab a wood replica of the manifold Ive been working on and see how things line up and fit on the car.


----------



## BostonMKV2400 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

supercharged rabbit would domonate autox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (BostonMKV2400)*

are you sure that's an mp90? In comparison to the 'bird m90, it looks like a mp112.
a 112 is way too big for your bunny.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_are you sure that's an mp90? In comparison to the 'bird m90, it looks like a mp112.
a 112 is way too big for your bunny.

Yes, its an MP90, unfortunatley my poor pic taking obscures the stamping on the outlet stating such.
AFAIK, the M and the MP share the same 90cid, the MP looks like it has more displacement due to the inclusion of a built in bypass valve. Also to note, although the MP body is longer, its narrower and shorter which is a big plus.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

by the looks of the flow charts... the mp90 and the m90 flow about the same but the mp90 has lower air temps while under boost.... should make things a bit easyer controling knock.... good find for sure...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

make it happen!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
I havnt figured it out, but the proximity to the frame rail demands using the acc belt. That is if the sc is mounted above the rail. If an intercooler cant be incorported the pully ratio has to go way down to get below detonation which means a big sc pully that will be difficult to fit w/a tensioner pully. That and/or an underdrive crank pully to even out the pully ratio. All of this accomodating just to limit boost almost mandates getting an IC in there.
Im basing most of this off the Bell Supercharging book that points out the low thermal efficiency of the roots blower causes a real problem for detonation. 

I figured something out a couple days agoe when cleaning up the mk4 2.5. If you used the beetle 2.5 acc bracket meant for p/s pumps, you will be able to use it. when not using the pump it leaves that space open for a pulley. You can also use the unused p/s pump mounting holes to hepl secure the blower.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

any pics of this bracket.... where does the p/s mount in relation to the engine.... top or bottom.....?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I figured something out a couple days agoe when cleaning up the mk4 2.5. If you used the beetle 2.5 acc bracket meant for p/s pumps, you will be able to use it. when not using the pump it leaves that space open for a pulley. You can also use the unused p/s pump mounting holes to hepl secure the blower.









Ahh yeah, I recal reading something about the rabbits using electro/mech power steering vs hydo. That proly why theres that big chunk out of our manifolds, to accomodate a ps pump.
I look into it, thanks for the tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

you guys better get the ball rolling on this, I'm gonna stroke my motor and rebuild it will some stronger internals before force feeding it air but a super charger is something I've been thinking about more and more since the 2.5l just doesn't make the kind of rev's to make a large turbo feel at home.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_you guys better get the ball rolling on this, I'm gonna stroke my motor and rebuild it will some stronger internals before force feeding it air but a super charger is something I've been thinking about more and more since the 2.5l just doesn't make the kind of rev's to make a large turbo feel at home.

You do know audi4u is revving to 8000RPM on a 35r right?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
You do know audi4u is revving to 8000RPM on a 35r right?

that must sound amazing......


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
that must sound amazing......

oh it does


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

and i rev to 7500 and could go more...stupid rev limited needs to leave


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

How are the cams treating you? Not to thread jack... 
What are your guys projected hp & tq for the grassroots SC projects?
Keep up the great work everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*

10psi is my goal.... 250bhp... give or take a bit... heat will be the deciding factor...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_10psi is my goal.... 250bhp... give or take a bit... heat will be the deciding factor...

What type of Intake Air temps does that style charger usually put out?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Im still triing to get my head around the graphs. The Eaton flow chart shows linear flow for a given constant of PSI and linear rate of RPM. I dont get the linear output given the exponential Ve, that is how is PSI constant if all other variables are constant and Ve is not?
I attempted to plot the flow using Ve rather than boost, is this correct or am I missing something?








Here the eaton flow graphs
flow
http://www.magnusonproducts.com/images/mp90g1.jpg
power
http://www.magnusonproducts.com/images/mp90g2.jpg



_Modified by undercoverdubber at 9:50 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

here is some info about IAT testing on an Acura RSX with a Eaton m62 and a lysholm charger.... these are both non intercooled...

_Quote, originally posted by *Acura RSX Forum* »_
Here are the charts. 
First the chart that shows the difference in temps that our intake air temp sensor is reading in a 3000-8500 rpm WOT sweep VERSUS a 10 second steady state rpm and boost load. Boost levels in sweep and steady state modes were almost exactly the same. By RSX brakes will never be the same again. Try a 10 second run at 7000 rpm in 3rd and hold the brakes so you don't go any faster. Wow. And one more note..... and that is that the intake air heat would level off after about 6 seconds; so the steady state heat figures are probably within a few percent of what they would be in a bench test over 20 seconds. 








Notice in the boost levels aren't exactly the same. It shows something somewhat interesting in that the roots actually is making more boost in the midrange than the twin-screw....not something I expected. But I've confirmed this same situation with a Saleen twin-screw supercharged Mustang owner...this is the boost delivery we are likely to see. 
The next chart is essentially a rolling road test where I marked points on a road about 1 mile apart and I did steady state, low throttle (hold speed without the brake). I've included the MAP values at each RPM, and you'll notice that the MAP values aren't all the same. That's because the road wasn't exactly flat...but each RPM has a consistent grade and it was only slight; so the data is absolutely worthwhile. What you notice is that the twin-screw runs hotter in normal driving...that point was the purpose of this test. It's not as big a difference as I thought it might be...which is good for the twin-screw prospects out there. 














_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:33 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Thanks for posting this Scott, empirical data is soo much more useful.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

no prob.... all I can say is I dont plan on running 12psi.... I dont plan on reving my engine to 8000rpm... and I dont plan on running a m62 charger..... so I hope my temps are cooler... lol


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_no prob.... all I can say is I dont plan on running 12psi.... I dont plan on reving my engine to 8000rpm... 

Whats the matter Colonel Sanders... chicken?


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

NO ONE CALLS ME CHICKEN!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

*Usage with air conditioning system
The Laminova intercooler can be
combined with the air conditioning
system for even better efficiency. Please
contact Laminova for further information.*
This sparked my interest, but i cant find any info of how to go about doing this and/or if its realistic for daily driving and what kind of thermal/flow efficiencies these things are capable of. The only figure I can find is each core is good for 150hp.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_

Whats the matter Colonel Sanders... chicken?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Very good info. I would like to see the ambient temp. If my air temps were 100F all the time, I would be happy......lol


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

check out this page http://www.honda-tech.com/show...ge=27 i think it says the name of the company that reuses and improves eaton blowers, if its not on the page i link you too, i know its in the thread somewhere. I think they are called Magnus.....something. Im sure they could definitely figure something out for you and if you talked to them for a bit might be willing to produce a kit everyone should use!! 

More general info on this setup and the company that does custom SC stuff "I was in Forest Grove, Oregon today at Magnum Powers, getting a new supercharger built for my K24/Frankenstein, and I asked Charles, who makes custom blower cases for Eaton M90 superchargers, how tough it would be to make a blower that spins CCW and would push enough air to efficiently make over 500 WHP. Since Charles has access to the CAD drawings that the cases are machined from, I figured that he would be in the best position to relocate the bolt and locator dowel holes necessary to make a bigger blower spin CCW (big positive displacement blowers all spin CW). He also knows who to call at Embree Specialty Machine to get the rotors switched around on their shafts. Charles thought that it was doable and asked how much interest there would be in a 500+ WHP Supercharger kit for a B-series." is the vw. 2.5 a CW or CCW motor either way he can make some good stuff with superchargers








I would definitely check it out at least, worst they could say is NO so, id go for it. And they do awesome work.
Or twin charge it check this out http://www.honda-tech.com/show...age=2
hope i helped you out

_Modified by 50trim S at 4:53 PM 8-20-2009_


_Modified by 50trim S at 4:54 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Very good info. I would like to see the ambient temp. If my air temps were 100F all the time, I would be happy......lol

not sure on ambient for those test..... what kind of temps you see with your turbo setup....?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

depending on ambient, anywhere from 80-120(typical) And that's intercooled.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

the IAT sensor is in the MAF on our engine.... so the ECU will really never know what the intake temps are... it will think cool dense air..lol little will it know... lol
I would say with an M90 instead of a M62... and lower boost... we should be able to keep below 150*F on full 3rd gear pull.... I hope...

if we could ever figure out how to cool these beasts.... they would make 10psi at idle......


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

run it through a FMIC then into the IM or figure something A/W wise, i'd want it intercooled somehow with anything over 5-6 psi especially


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
You do know audi4u is revving to 8000RPM on a 35r right?

thats pretty sick and I can't imagen how it must sound but I'm looking to build myself a soild high hp road car and supercharging it is the way I'm looking to go. honestly if I could get to 250whp without F/I or spray thats what I'd really like to do


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_
thats pretty sick and I can't imagen how it must sound but I'm looking to build myself a soild high hp road car and supercharging it is the way I'm looking to go. honestly if I could get to 250whp without F/I or spray thats what I'd really like to do


250 whp is going to be very hard to achieve I would say... for a while I wanted to build a high compression 2.5 with the goal of 200+ whp... but decided F/I would be more fun...


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

F/I only from a supercharger, but it's gonna be a minute but still someone get something good produced.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Stuck in the airport I played around w/the numbers again. I feel kinda stupid becuz the book I have has a graph clearly showing boost vs Ve for the roots and clearly shows a severe drop in Ve and Boost below 4k blower rpm. Below is what my numbers bare out for a pully ratio of of 1.5:1. Im using a simple exponential formula for the Ve which doesnt follow the eaton Ve plot exactly, but is in the general area.
I just needed to do this to get my head around what the blower is doing at lower rpms.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R3)*

with that nice of a airflow ramp.... this thing should feel like a big NA motor... really big...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_with that nice of a airflow ramp.... this thing should feel like a big NA motor... really big...









Guess we wont know till its actually running.








One note re the plot, Im using a constant 88% Ve for the motor per Bell for a 4 valve/cylinder head. In reality Im guessing the Ve for the motor is only close to 88% at its sweet spot. If so, a pully ratio of 1.5:1, and the motor Ve vs RPM resembles that of the blower, the pressure ratio should be closer to constant.
Regardless, looks promising http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by undercoverdubber at 7:20 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

To add, Im an autobot and have been watching my typical rev range in sport mode, the motor never breaks over 5k under moderate load.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

going off your graph..... @ 2000rpm engine speed there will be a preasure ratio of 1.45.... thats 6.6psi @ 2000rpm... that is awesome
gotta love early boost.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

i took another look at yur comparisons, and why not have the charger outlet on the bottom, and "wrap" the intake runners to the front and back over the top of the charger to the head(in a CCW direction), much like the manifold is already designed and try to incorporate the cooler cores on the top? ...cuz i know heat soak will be an issue you could even rotate it more for a smoother flow path. i dunno, just tossin it out there!
my crude photochop:











_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 7:00 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_i took another look at yur comparisons, and why not have the charger outlet on the bottom, and "wrap" the intake runners to the front and back over the top of the charger to the head(in a CCW direction), much like the manifold is already designed and try to incorporate the cooler cores on the top? 
_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 7:00 AM 9-3-2009_ 

Well its not out of the realm of possibility, but would be much more complex than direct coulpling to the plenum. Also if the sc was oreinted that way Id forego the water/air cores and just go fmic.

Another issue I have since learned is that plenum volume and runner length should err on the smaller side if the TB is upstream from the SC to prevent TB tip in lag. I still cant find hard numbers for plenum/runner sizing for SCs, Ive seen averything from 40-100% of motor size. At first I thought the problem was going to be limited plenum volume/runner length, but the more setups I see they are typically both very small. Maybe because the the blower volume is added to manifold capacity?
Ultmatley Im going by the "keep it simple stupid", since I have limited knowledge about this stuff. A log style manifold directly coupled to sc w/some exchangers crammed in inside.
One note is that a custom fabricator has contacted me (Thanks R3) and expressed interest in the project. Once we sit down and hash things out who knows what we'll end up with.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

It was more of a selfish recommendation than anything lol


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Well its not out of the realm of possibility, but would be much more complex than direct coulpling to the plenum. Also if the sc was oreinted that way Id forego the water/air cores and just go fmic.

Another issue I have since learned is that plenum volume and runner length should err on the smaller side if the TB is upstream from the SC to prevent TB tip in lag. I still cant find hard numbers for plenum/runner sizing for SCs, Ive seen averything from 40-100% of motor size. At first I thought the problem was going to be limited plenum volume/runner length, but the more setups I see they are typically both very small. Maybe because the the blower volume is added to manifold capacity?
Ultmatley Im going by the "keep it simple stupid", since I have limited knowledge about this stuff. A log style manifold directly coupled to sc w/some exchangers crammed in inside.
One note is that a custom fabricator has contacted me (Thanks R3) and expressed interest in the project. Once we sit down and hash things out who knows what we'll end up with. 

so are you suggesting they are replacing intake runner volume with the volume of the SC? i think im following, but does the 2nd point mean that you couldnt rotate the TB to "line" things up? I think a FMIC would be possible with that. Was just trying to suggest using the space that is occupied first before pointing fingers at surrounding components.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

No Im saying that a blower directly coupled to the plenum will yield greater plenum volume vs the blower not being coupled to the plenum. The reason being in the former setup the TB is placed at the inlet of the SC making for a contiguous volume, in the latter setup the TB would be placed after the SC outlet decoupling the plenum and SC volumes. Theres lots of info regarding runner length, the consencus being longer runners = more low end torq, shorter runners = better upper rpm breathing. Again in my case Im just trying to accomodate the blower and letting plenum volume and runner length flesh themselves out. Im hoping that the positive displacement of the blower offsets the less than ideal plenum/runner dimensions.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

undercoverdubber, how much programming skills do you have?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Well I wouldnt call them mad skills but on the firmware side I can code freescale/motorola and pics in assembly and C. I could code most other uCs in C, but would take me time to fumble thru assembly. 
software side I write apps in vb.net, but only single thread, no multi threading. Ive just started looking at Linux for a cnc project, but havnt gotten far.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help out (see sig.). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

I wish lemmiwinks worked on our cars.... oh to have a 1.8t again...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

For the record, my question has nothing to do with ecu programming.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_For the record, my question has nothing to do with ecu programming.

*Noted*


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_For the record, my question has nothing to do with ecu programming.

So... vat ees ze qvestion?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
So... vat ees ze qvestion?

hes working on a general purpose io breakout for his standalone


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*










lets keep this going!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_ 
lets keep this going!

Ive got nothing but excuses, too much work, gone every weekend, ect... Still trying to catch up w/your buddy, hopefully sooner than later


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

yeah... you know... ive got other things going as well... but I have found a good price on a spool gun for my welder so I can maybe just to the welding myself... or at least some of it


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

just remember to make two, I got dibbs on the 2nd one


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

dibs on #3!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R3)*

wow... I better get on it


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_wow... I better get on it









changed my mind, R3 can have #2, I want #3... practice makes pefect.
Seriously tho, go for it. Looks like your pretty handy w/metal fab in general.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

metal = steel right???







aluminum we will see about... once Im done with the exterior... Ill get back on the charger hardcore...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_









lets keep this going!

lol


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Finally had a meeting w/Seth's friend Evan who owns S2 Metal Werks in Santa Ana. Hes a cool guy whose onboard for getting this thing rolling, stoked


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Ev is a good guy and can get s#1+ done!


----------



## shan15 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (R3)*

anything exciting happen?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (shan15)*

Got this pretty sweet flange, dunno If we will be able to use it tho.
Thanks EJ, sweet deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*

Supposed to remove the intake and play w/ postioning/clearancing stuff mid Oct w/Evan of S2... reminds me I need to call him.
Anyone w/the special manifold hex tool wnat to loan it out for a couple of days?


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

sick! Cant wait to see this happen
*group hug*


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*

Well I hope your not holding your breath, its gonna be a while before its done.
Thanks for again for hooking me up w/Evan and the support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

No breath holding but very eager to see this project come together


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_went by weld shop today poking around... should have some stuff finished for me tomorow... He is welding up the silence ports in the charger to make more wonderfull noise.... but mostly to help with heat... Im going to port it as well.... here is a pic of a stock charger case(left) vs a magnuson MPX case (right) that I want to recreate.... big difference in outlet size 










just found this thread.... was wondering if you actually welded the silencer ports shut?
good work thus far...i don't own a 2.5l but i'm interested in how this comes out.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*

yeah thats about all Ive gotten welded so far...lol... should make for some real noise..


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_yeah thats about all Ive gotten welded so far...lol... should make for some real noise..









isn't that kinda risky with those bearings right behind them? i could see them easily not holding their shape and prematurely wearing out. i mean i can see closing the ports because it eliminates a leak but i personally would be weary of the heat require to weld them warping stuff. just my $.02



_Modified by zcxerxes at 8:24 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*

ok now that your car looks sick, lets focus on making it faster


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zcxerxes* »_isn't that kinda risky with those bearings right behind them? i could see them easily not holding their shape and prematurely wearing out. i mean i can see closing the ports because it eliminates a leak but i personally would be weary of the heat require to weld them warping stuff. just my $.02 _Modified by zcxerxes at 8:24 AM 10-4-2009_

the thunderbird guys do it all the time as that is what the charger is from... the welder took precautions to help prevent that as well...
yes it is time to ge back on the go fast side of this project as the new wheels are very heavy and the rabbit lost a bit of go...lol


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_yeah thats about all Ive gotten welded so far...lol... should make for some real noise..










for what it's worth... if you're going to be daily driving this... you MIGHT want to rethink the "make more noise" aspect... 
not sure if you're going to attempt a proper pre-charger TB, but post-charger (ala g60 setup), IS going to give you a migraine... ask R3.. he's heard the corrado.... i'm not sure how i can still hear people talk








-Nate


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Im going for a Pre-charger TB... I hope it will be loud... Im so excited...







I trade driving the rabbit and my caddy daily.... Ill go months without driving the rabbit.. But I imagine if I ever get the charger on that will change...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

well I agree with Nate... its loud as s#it. I am sure that a noise suppression solution will be worked up ala lysholm.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R3)*

plan is to have the TB in the same location as stock... so any aftermarket CAI will work... and should reduce sound a bit...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

anything new?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_anything new?



damn seth your all about the sc haha


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

this is a good thread... i wish there was some progress


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

Evan at S2 is still on board for the fab work, as well as I, but with limited *TIME*and resources progress is slow. I get several weeks off in winter and I thought this would be a great time to get alot of stuff done on this, but the wife has plans for me to redo our central air












_Modified by undercoverdubber at 6:30 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Have you met up with Nate yet? If you get him the car for a day I guarantee he will have enough to work with for a while.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*

nate?


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

lol sorry Evan.. my friend nate did an eaton supercharger in his corrado and I must have been thinking about him hah


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*

well it was my bad, I initially said Seth instead of Evan. Corrected. cheers


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

I guess the idea of the supercharger is dead...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*

...I dont think so, Scott and C2 seem to still have an interest. I cant think of anyone better to pull it off, theres still hope


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Im still in... just ordered some new tools to help with the whole aluminum welding problem Ive had... Ill be practicing this weekend...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I thought you were going to a lame turbo


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pulling for you


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_I thought you were going to a lame turbo









dude Im all over the place... lol


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

focus! Supercharger!


----------



## estyles (Jan 29, 2001)

go twin charged and have the best of both worlds!


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (estyles)*

my car already sucks and blows, hence why I need a charger kit of some sort


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_my car already sucks and blows, hence why I need a charger kit of some sort










then you build 1 and daily that cabby rofl


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

Get me a garage and a welder and I will


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

I now have the equipment to weld aluminum and did a lot of practice welds today with great success... soooooooooooo back on with the project...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

all is good in the world again.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

*claps hands*


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

Any build plans over the long WE? Given anymore thought to the pully system?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

I had to work today so its a normale WE for me







... but I do plan to get the car in the garage and get the manifold off to start mocking it up again... I think Ive got the belt route figured out...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

Progress is positive!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_ I think Ive got the belt route figured out... 

Are you going directly off the serpentine, or doing a dual pully type thing?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

I plan to use the stock outside serp belt route... for now


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I now have the equipment to weld aluminum and did a lot of practice welds today with great success... soooooooooooo back on with the project...










what kind of machine?
edit* lets see some of your welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bunnyhopin at 12:02 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_lol sorry Evan.. my friend nate did an eaton supercharger in his corrado and I must have been thinking about him hah

no.. no i didn't... that's my power steering pump you hear officer....








speaking of... there are now signs on the highway right around my house... and thats the ONLY place i've seen them in the state... "maine state law... excessive vehicle noise prohibited"... i think it's directed @ me...








-*the real Nate


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_
what kind of machine?
edit* lets see some of your welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I have a hobart handler with a hobart spoolgun... I would love to have a tig but its just not in the cards with a baby on the way... Ill get a pic of my first few welds... I took a cell pic when I was playing around at first...

here is my first attepmt at it.... it got a lot easyer and better looking as I went... I hope my skills will be ready here in a week or so becuase Ill have a bunch of parts ready soon...


















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:18 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

patience and a steady hand........ Thats what I tell my gf at least.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_patience and a steady hand........ Thats what I tell my gf at least.

LOL...yeah that is true... Im getting better at it as I go... I should have some brackets welded up soon..


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

In your initial design, charge cooling?
Stoked to see you moving along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

ditto... Dibs on final draft or a duplicate!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_In your initial design, charge cooling?


I dont think I can fit it on my setup.... I wish..


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I dont think I can fit it on my setup.... I wish..

I know, at one point I contemplated something similar to this:








and for cooling








Theres just soo much more room between the firewall and motor than in the front


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

Done yet


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

has anyone thought of getting rid of the SAI pump and AC compressor? that frees up so much room, and you can have the charger pulley in the same spot the compressor pulley was. when i was installing my intake mani i noticed that a lot could fit there with all that crap gone. id like to start my own SC build, but i lack the time, money and 09's still dont have software, so itd be useless until software comes out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk racer)*

I dont know if this has been discussed (I'm too impatient to read through all the pages), but we looked into using the Rotrex system on this car. The only issue that we saw was the necessity of a double sided belt. Albeit a negative, it was still possible.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If you guys could make this work with a Neuspeed supercharger belt it could work! They're double sided and come in a MK3 and MK4 length. They measure ~81" and ~83"
It might have to be tweaked for the belts in this case but those are the only double-sided v-belts I have ever seen in such a large size.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah I contacted rotrex a while back, no way to reverse drive direction. This guy is running one on the backside of the belt
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3949645
in the mkv/2.5 itll hit the headlight assembly if mounted that way


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[+* »_ ]Yeah I contacted rotrex a while back, no way to reverse drive direction. This guy is running one on the backside of the belt
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3949645
in the mkv/2.5 itll hit the headlight assembly if mounted that way


We looked at creating a new intake manifold and bracket system that would avoid the headlight interference. It was possible, just a lot of unknowns and time.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thatd be cool if you could shift the mani towards the flywheel side and fit it conventionally.
I was looking for the roots/screw type tho if going supercharged. The rotrex behaves like a typical centrifugal turbo, no?


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

Rotrex is essentially a lysholm which is a twin screw charger if I remember correctly.

*edit*
I was thinking of autorotor....sorry.


_Modified by R3 at 4:36 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

Bueller?


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

i just read all of this and i am interested to see where this ends up. Wish you all the luck.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

any updates?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

i decided that after the holiday season im going to start my own supercharger build. i will be getting rid of my SAI and A/C compressor, so im not sure that many people will try to do it this way. my main problem is going to be getting the pulleys correct. ill have to get special brackets machined and a pulley made, but i have the overall design and operation down in my head. 
ill either be using a lysholm or a powerdyne charger, i havent decided yet, im leaning towards the powerdyne though. 


_Modified by mk racer at 9:27 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mk racer)*

I would suggest getting an engine stand and a spare engine. it would make things 1000% easier.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

money is tight unfortunately, otherwise i really would build up an engine on the stand. id kinda like to keep it on the car as well, so i can see where the FMIC and S/C are going to sit and look out for any clearance issues. 
i also decided that im going to replace the stock radiator and condensor with an aluminum radiator of the same dimentions, and run a eurojet or neuspeed IC in front of that.
anyone wanna donate me a beater to drive while i work on this?







if my supercharger ends up working, ill make a second one for you!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I have a hobart handler with a hobart spoolgun... I would love to have a tig but its just not in the cards with a baby on the way... Ill get a pic of my first few welds... I took a cell pic when I was playing around at first...

here is my first attepmt at it.... it got a lot easyer and better looking as I went... I hope my skills will be ready here in a week or so becuase Ill have a bunch of parts ready soon...
















Not bad for a first attempt im guessing the spool-gun is air cooled.. never used them much but it looks like it can get the job done 
_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:18 PM 11-29-2009_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif give the welds a nice sanding over to get a seamless finish... it also helps to find any contamination. im in the market for a tig... wish they weren't so expensive.. and that i wasn't so spoiled with my jobs machine







Cant wait to see this thing done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If i do get my machine b4 u finish ill donate some proper tig work .. as long as you pay the shipping


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (mk racer)*










?????????????










_Modified by R3 at 12:43 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (R3)*

Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

hes gone this far without giving up im sure it will be reality eventualy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_hes gone this far without giving up im sure it will be reality eventualy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this wife having a baby thing is really slowing me down...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Lol fine....I'll let that slide...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Im just glad you didnt fall off the face of the planet, good to see your still around


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

well my window of ADD has taken the best of me... I am buying a project 240z...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*

haha, Evan told me Sat thats what you were thinking. His 2002 is coming along nicely, got the suspension in, just needs wheels to clear the calipers.
GL w/your next project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Those beemers are the poop! Thanks! I am pumped to start working on it


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*

Ya hes gotten me thinking of a E30 325, they can be gotten for a song around here.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Progress?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*

My progress, still triing to unload my superchargers








Hope Scott fairs better than I did.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

My progress is that I think I found a 327 for my datsun lol 
Edit- LT-1 now not a 327


_Modified by R3 at 6:16 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_My progress is that I think I found a 327 for my datsun lol

oh man, you should totally supercharge that thing, it would be the ish








wanna buy an M90 or MP90








PS vw 2.5l rule


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

dead?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

hope not!


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

So does anyone have any news on this supercharger build or c2 coming along with a supercharger for the 2.5?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (fdub15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fdub15* »_So does anyone have any news on this supercharger build or c2 coming along with a supercharger for the 2.5? 

C2 is not producing a supercharger for the 2.5


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (DrivenAllDay)*

no company as of now is looking into superchargers for production...as far as i've heard.
*BUT,* at NLS we would look into it if a customer wanted a custom setup made. we've looked into it and have solid ideas BUT we are not going to make one and try to produce it as of now. we have ideas in another direction


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Alright I see







, So would a set up like that be more or less (both in power and money) than the turbo kit that is already in production?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (fdub15)*

custom kit would be more money, GUESSING same power just differnt drivability.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_no company as of now is looking into superchargers for production...as far as i've heard.
*BUT,* at NLS we would look into it if a customer wanted a custom setup made. we've looked into it and have solid ideas BUT we are not going to make one and try to produce it as of now. we have ideas in another direction

I am surprised that VF hasn't made a S/C yet...they are usually the first. That would be good for you guys having the only S/C on the market. I bet you would have a lot of buyers


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
I bet you would have a lot of *talkers*


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

None have achieved greatness without risk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Trust me if I had the money I'd hop all over it, just not there yet since in college.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_None have achieved greatness without risk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Risk implies a chance of failure. Failure implies a loss in money. Money is something that VW drivers dont have a lot of (especially not this broke as college student). If we did, we'd be driving AUDIs...


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_I bet you would have a lot of talkers 

Maybe...a lot of that depends on price and gains to be had. I'm sure you don't want to put out a lot of money in research and development if it isn't going to sell. The thing is it may not make the gains that the turbos make, but if it were cheaper then I think people might buy. It seems S/Cs have been very popular w/ ABA 8vs and VR6s so why not the 2.5?


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im sure if the S/C were at a cheaper price and still put out say 225whp or so there would be buyers, especially if it were around $3 thousand or less.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (fdub15)*

guessing after longer reseach... it wouldn't be near 3K...


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

near 3k as over or under?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (fdub15)*

*well *over.
charger is 1400-1700 alone for the right one
belt setup and tensioners setup
intake manifold fab work,
intake fab
tuning R+D
fueling kit
bypass valve
and thats for a non-intercooled setup
1st setp was looking to cost R+D wise 5-7K or more....if we did it in house...more if we had other companies help.
then it looked like the kit would be in the 4K range to produce IF we could build 10 of them...just so much more fab work then a VR6 or 2.0L setup...so we said no for production...doesn't mean we wouldn't love to do it still one off..


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

make it for an easily found charger like the m90 then and create the mounting kit and let the consumer source the blower itself. Keeps costs down and you just need to fab mounting. If C2 is willing to do the software you can have all of your bases covered.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (R3)*

IMHO, anyone still wanting to go down the sc path should should forget the eaton 90cid blowers. The pulley ratios just dont work for the 2.5 unless you go charge cooling, lower CR pistons and spin it pretty slow. Alot of work/money just to detune things. Some of the 325is w/2.5-2.7l sixes are running them and those motors stock came w/ 8.8:1 cr and they still need to kill the pulley ratio to keep the heat reasonable.
The only way I can see a roots type blower working on this motor in this engine bay is to get a custom cast mani w/heat exchangers and the proper size blower. Bottom line, any flavor of the 90 isnt the right one, thermal efficiency sucks too bad.
That said, Id love to see NLS and C2 make a screw/roots work, but I think their efforts would be better spent on things that enthusiasts can afford and keep them profitable.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_guessing after longer reseach... it wouldn't be near 3K... 

That sounds about right if you campare it to VR6 S/Cs. That might even be cheaper then some of the turbo kits out there.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (2ohgti)*

no it WON'T be cheaper...
it WOULDN'T be near 3K...well above.


----------



## Nec Rabbit (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

looks like the bunny will stay NA and I too will go the way of another project car.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

if someone would mount a centrifugal charger on the back of the motor and run a jack shaft across to the belt side it really wouldn't be terribly difficult to mount and would only require an extended serpentine belt, compressor speed(boost) would be determined by pulley diam. and gear reduction within the charger and does any care to explain why you would need to fab a custom manifold if you ran 8 psi off a charger with between a 56-65mm compressor wheel very similar to the compressor of the turbo charger than comes with c2's already available boost kits




_Modified by mk5RABt at 7:56 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*

but why for a centrifugal?


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

they are WAY smaller than any other style charger and no custom fab work need be done on an intake manifold for the charger will build pressure within the housing, not in the manifold system would be very similar to a VF kit on a 2.8 or 3.2 although instead of mounting it on the front of the motor it could be mounted on the other side and run with a jack shaft(prop shaft)(drive shaft) whatever whoever wants to call it. this would also give us an excuse to relocate the battery to the trunk.
this only has the potential to work as a non intercooled system, intercooling would be a weird fitment with the charger mounted so close the stock tb postion




_Modified by mk5RABt at 9:13 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*

or just get a turbo that is currently available and forget the pulleys/belts that drag on the motor


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

the motor already comes from the factory as a motor with a reduced operating load it doesn't pump fluid for the power steer. if it did who know we may have a seen a 2.5 motor with a lot lower factory hp numbers. 
it's about daily driving with this thing, turbos are more fun and way more useful but for daily driving with pep. charge it up


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*

go for it, sounds like a fantastic idea


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Back from the dead, any updates on this project? I've been looking to do this later and wanted to see the progression.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

wasn't the final verdict that there was plainly no room for a supercharger in the 2.5?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

> sticky euro
> wasn't the final verdict that there was plainly no room for a supercharger in the 2.5?


No, final verdict was sign a blank check and give your keys to Josh at NLS for a couple months and he'll hook you up. Expect the cost to end up at least double a turbo set up.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

undercoverdubber said:


> No, final verdict was sign a blank check and give your keys to Josh at NLS for a couple months and he'll hook you up. Expect the cost to end up at least double a turbo set up.


holy crap, ok lol


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Updates anyone? :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

undercoverdubber said:


> No, final verdict was sign a blank check and give your keys to Josh at NLS for a couple months and he'll hook you up. Expect the cost to end up at least double a turbo set up.


hmmm, yup. we can handle it:thumbup:


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Updates anyone? :beer:



Sold my MP90


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2008)

What happened to this idea?? Did we give up?


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Bumping up this old thread, would love to have other options then a turbo kit from C2 Motorsports


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

UM has turbo kits...Just gotta ask. 

There is another thread about this though, and he's pretty close to having it done. :thumbup:


----------



## frankie_hdz (May 1, 2007)

hoping for an update


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

frankie_hdz said:


> hoping for an update


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5465995-supercharged-2.5l

Its very close. Plan is to be done for SOWO


----------



## Steely Johnson (Nov 21, 2015)

I sure hope you would ship it to Canada as well, I would LOVE one of those as a kit.


----------

